# Weekly competition 2011-52



## Mike Hughey (Dec 24, 2011)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied. It is random state, so it should be better than the previous scramblers were. I haven't updated my scripts yet, so I have to add this one by hand; please let me know if you see problems with it.
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
*Skewb* scrambles are generated using Bryan Logan's scrambler, and follow this rule: With the front facing you, turn the cube a 1/8 turn to the left. The edge of the middle square on top should now be parallel to you. The top square will stay stationary. Turn the edges appropriately around this square.
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know:

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 25 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends Friday/Saturday nightchange GMT (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at Friday/Saturday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R F U2 R2 U' F' U2 F2 R'
*2. *R2 U2 F' R F' U R2 F' U2
*3. *U R U' R' U R F' U2 R'
*4. *R2 F U' F2 U2 R U' R F2 R
*5. *F' R2 F R2 U2 F2 U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *L' D R2 B' L2 F' U' B R' D U R B' U2 L B2 L2 U
*2. *F2 L U2 L D' L F' D' U2 B2 D L2 F D' B' L2 D R
*3. *L' B' L2 R F' L2 F' D' B2 L2 F R2 D2 L R' B' U'
*4. *D' L B2 L2 B' R U2 F L' B D U' B' D2 F2 U
*5. *D R B' F R2 D2 R2 D L' U2 B2 F2 L2 D U' L' D U2

*4x4x4*
*1. *B R2 B F L2 Rw' Fw Rw' U' B2 Rw Fw U2 F' L2 R Uw2 Rw' U' B D Rw2 U' F2 L2 Fw U B Rw Uw' B' U' B' F R2 Uw' B Fw Rw' B'
*2. *Uw' B Uw' Rw R Uw' Rw Fw' U' B F' D2 Uw' Fw2 Rw2 R2 D U2 Rw R2 D Uw' R2 B' Rw' R' D L' Rw' F Rw2 R' B2 D L D2 B Fw' Uw' U'
*3. *D2 Uw U Rw' R F D2 L' Rw2 B' Fw2 Rw Fw L' R2 B Uw F' L' Rw' Fw2 L Rw2 Uw2 F2 Rw' D R' F Rw' Uw2 B Fw L2 Fw D' Fw2 Rw2 B R2
*4. *Rw R B2 Fw' Rw' U L2 B Fw' F' D' B2 Uw B2 Rw F' Rw' B' R' Fw Uw2 L2 R' D' Uw2 Rw2 R U2 L' Fw' D2 Uw B' Fw' F2 Rw Fw' F2 L' R'
*5. *R' U2 F2 Rw' R' B' F2 D' F2 L F L2 Rw R2 U B2 Fw U' L' Rw' R' Uw' B Fw Rw F2 Uw2 Rw' B' Fw2 F2 Rw' B Fw' L2 Rw2 R' Uw R2 Fw

*5x5x5*
*1. *Uw R2 F' D Uw' Bw' D2 Uw2 Fw2 Dw' U R' B2 Bw2 Fw L2 D2 Dw' Uw2 L2 Dw Uw Rw2 B Uw2 U' Lw' Fw Rw' Dw L D Uw2 B2 Bw2 Uw L' B2 L2 Bw F2 L' U2 B2 D2 R2 U2 Fw D' Lw' Rw2 R2 B' R D' Dw' Uw' Lw F' D'
*2. *R' Dw Fw Dw2 F Uw2 Rw Uw2 U' L' B' Fw' F' L2 B' D U' Bw F Uw2 L2 Bw Rw' R' Dw2 Fw Rw' F Dw Uw' R' D' F2 D2 R2 B' Fw U2 Rw' Fw Rw2 B' Bw' L Lw Rw' R2 D' Uw2 Lw2 Rw U' Fw2 L Bw2 Lw' Rw' Fw' L' Uw2
*3. *Fw2 Lw2 Fw R Dw R D2 Lw' Bw Lw U L2 B Fw2 F D2 Uw2 U2 Fw Uw2 U' Fw L' Fw' F' D2 Uw Rw2 F2 Lw' Dw Lw Dw' L2 D2 Dw B Rw' Bw D' Fw' Lw2 U R B' Lw2 Rw2 D' Uw B' Uw Fw2 F' R' B' F Lw F2 Lw D2
*4. *Uw' Lw2 D2 U2 Rw Fw' L' Lw Uw' Bw Fw' Rw2 Bw2 Lw' Dw Lw2 R' Bw2 D Uw2 L2 R Uw2 U2 Bw2 F R B2 F' D2 Uw' Rw2 R Uw L D' B2 Fw2 Dw Uw U B2 Bw D B' Lw' Uw B' R2 Uw R2 Dw' U2 Bw' U Fw2 D' Bw Fw2 Uw2
*5. *B' Bw Rw2 Bw' D2 Dw' B2 Rw R D' L' Bw' D2 Lw2 Rw' Fw2 Dw' U L' Dw2 Fw' D Bw' U2 Rw' Bw' U' Fw R' Dw' B' U' R Uw Lw2 B2 F2 L2 Lw2 Bw' Fw L' Bw L2 Lw' Rw R' B' Rw Bw2 Dw' R Bw F' Lw2 Rw2 Uw2 U' L2 U

*6x6x6*
*1. *2F2 2L' 3F' 2F' 3U' L' R2 F' R 2D2 3U 2U' 2B2 D U' 3R2 R F' U' 3F2 2L' 3R' 2B 3R U2 2B' 2D2 R 3U' 2R2 D 2D2 2U2 2R 2B 2F2 L 3R' 2R' R 2F R 3F' 2U' 2F2 2D 3U2 2B2 D' 2F2 3U2 2F F' 2R' 3U' B2 2B 3F' 2R R' B' 2R' U 2R2 R 2D' 3R R2 2B 3R' R 3U' F 2D2 B 2B' 3F2 L2 2L' 2R'
*2. *F 3U2 2U' 3R 2B F 2U' B' D2 2U2 3R 2F' U 2F2 3R' U 3R2 D2 2B 2U2 3F' 3R 2D 3U' 3F' 2L D2 2L' 2U2 2B' F2 D2 2D' U' R' B 3U' 2B2 2U2 B 3F2 2U 2B 2R2 2B2 3R' 2D 2U2 U2 2R R2 U 2L2 2B 2D 2F2 2D 2L' 3F 2F2 F 2L D' U' 3R D2 B2 2L' 2D 3U B 3F 2U' B2 2B' 3F' 2F U2 2R 2F
*3. *3U 2U2 2R 2U' L' 2R U' 2B 3F' L2 2B 2D 2B2 3U' R U2 2F 2R2 F' 2R 2U F2 3U 2U' 3F 3R' 2B U 2F2 2D' 3U' B' D B' 3R' D 2D' B2 L2 3R' 2R' 2F D' 3F2 2D 2F2 3U 2U' 2F' U2 F' 2L 3U U' 2R2 B 2B2 3F' 2U' 3F D2 U2 L2 2F2 L' 2L 3R R 3F 2F' L' 2R' B F2 U2 2L' U2 L' 2L2 R
*4. *B' D F' L2 2B F' 3R 2U B2 2B' 2F L' F 3R2 3F R2 2B D2 U2 L2 3R2 2F2 L' F' 2L2 2F2 2U' B 3F' F2 2U' U2 3F2 2F2 2D L 2R 3F2 2F' 2L 3U2 U2 3R2 F2 D 3F 2F2 U' L' 3R' 3U2 3F' 2F2 L2 D2 B' L 2D' B2 2L' 2D' 2R' 2U L 2B' 3F L 2B2 3F2 2F' L' 2L' 3U2 U 2L2 3F2 2F' F' 2R' 2B'
*5. *3R2 2R F' 2U L 3R B 2L U2 2L' 2F2 3R B 3F' 2D U 3F2 D2 2U' U 2R' U F 3R D 3F' 2L R2 B 2D2 B2 2B F2 2D2 3R2 2F' 3U' L' 2L2 2U 3F' 2F2 3U2 2L' R2 2B' 2F 2R' 2B 3F' 2L 3U' 2B' 3F2 2F2 U 2R2 2F2 R2 B2 F' L2 3R B F' 2U U' 2B' D' 3R' 2F' 2D' 3R' 2U' U' B D' R2 2B 2U

*7x7x7*
*1. *3D2 3B2 L' 3D 2L' 2F2 L2 2R2 2U L2 F 2U 2F 2R' F2 R' 2F' D2 2U' 3L2 2D L2 D' 3F 2F' F 3R R' 3B' 2U2 B2 D2 2B D' U' 2B2 3B2 3R 3U' 2U 2R R 2U' B D' U 3B 2F 3L' 2U2 3R2 2R B2 3B D2 3B' D' 2U2 3B2 R2 3D2 3U 2U U2 2L' 3L2 R 2F' 3L 3R' B 2B' 2F' 3L 3U 2U2 3L2 3D B' 3B 2U 2F' L' 3U2 3L' 3B 3U2 2U2 B' 2B2 F' 2L' 2D2 3U' U' 2L' F2 3U L D'
*2. *2L' 2B 2D' R' 2D2 3L R' F' D' 2U' F2 L' 2L' 2F2 R D' 2U F2 L' 3B' 3R' 2R2 R 3U' U2 2F' 2D2 3F' L' 3R 2R' D2 2U 2R' 3U' U2 3F2 R2 2D F2 L' 2U' B2 2B D 3R' 2R2 U2 3B 2F' 2L 2U2 F' L 2R2 2U 2R R' 3U 2B2 3B' L' B2 3R2 B' L' 3F 3L2 3D2 3U2 2U' 2B' 2D' 2U' B U2 3R 2R2 2B2 3B U2 F 2R 3D' 2U2 U2 3B' R 2F2 3D B' F2 U2 2F D' 3B' 2F2 D 2D' 3D2
*3. *B' 3U' U L2 F2 R' 3F2 3U 2R' 3D 2U' U2 F' 2D 3D' 2F D 3R2 F' 3U2 U2 2L 2B 3B 2F' 3U2 2U 2L D 3U 2B2 2F2 F' R2 3D 2U' L' 3L2 2B' 2L2 3B 3U 2U2 F U2 B' F' 2L2 3D 3U 2L2 3R 3D2 2U 2B 3R' 2D2 3U2 3F' 2D 3F' 2R' 3D 3U U' B' 3L 3R' B F2 3R 2F D' 2B 3F 3R 2R 3F 2D' 3U' 3B' 2F2 F' 3R D' B D' 2F2 F2 L' 3B2 3F 3L2 2D B2 2L' U 3L 2R2 3B'
*4. *2F2 3D' 3U' 2B2 2L' 2R' 3F2 R2 3F' L' 2R2 3B' 3F 3U 2L2 2R2 D2 R B2 D' 2F2 3R' D2 3U 2U 3F 2F' F2 3D 2F' 3L2 B2 2R2 3U B 2L' 2R 3U 3L' 3R2 2B' 3R2 3F' 3L R B2 2B' 2D L2 2F' D2 2R 2F2 L' U2 3F2 L2 3R2 B' 2D2 2R 2D 2B2 R' U' 3F 3R' B L2 2R D2 2U' B' D 2D' 3L 2R' U2 2R2 3F2 3D' U' B 3F 2D 3D' 3U2 2B2 3U 2F' 3U 3R 3B2 F2 3U2 2L 3B2 3U 2R' D2
*5. *U' 3B' F' R2 D' 2R' D2 3D' 2R 3B 2L' R' 3U' 3L2 3R B' 3B' F2 3U2 R' 3D2 B' 2F2 3U 2L' 3B' 2D' 2U2 3B 3L2 2D' U' 2B2 D 3L' B 3D 3L 2B' 2F' F 3R R 3U' 2R' F D' 3D' U2 2R2 D 2R' 3D 2B' U2 2F2 2L 2R' B' F2 3L 3R2 B2 3D 2F' 2L2 D' 2D 3D 2U' F 2D 3D2 2U 2F 3U' B2 2B 2F' 2D 2U U B' U2 3L' D 3F U 3B' 3R2 2B2 R 2B 3R' D2 3R2 2R' B' F 2U

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R F' U R U2 F' U' R F' U'
*2. *R' F' U2 F' U R2 U F2 U
*3. *F2 U' F R F2 U F

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *L F L R' F D2 R2 U B' D' L' U F' L' R2 D' R'
*2. *R2 U' F2 D2 L2 R B2 U2 R' U L2 U B2 D' F U2 R U'
*3. *L B' U L' F R2 B2 D' R' B D2 R' D2 B F2 U R2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *F D' B D L' R2 D' B' D U2 B L' R2 U' Fw' F2 L D' U' F Uw' Rw' U F D U L' Rw' B L' R' U' L2 Rw B' Fw2 F2 L2 D Rw2
*2. *D' Uw' Rw2 R2 U Fw2 F' L' D2 L' Rw F Rw R' F D2 R2 Uw2 Rw2 D R Fw F2 R Fw' F2 R' B2 U R' D' Uw2 U L' Uw2 U2 F2 D' Rw' B'
*3. *R U2 F Uw' Rw F2 D' B R2 F2 Uw Rw' U L' Rw' F2 U Rw' Uw' U' B' D' U' Rw2 D Uw L R2 Fw' D2 L2 R F' L2 R B' Fw Rw' R' D

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw Uw2 Lw' F2 L2 Rw Dw' L R Dw Fw F2 Dw2 F D2 B' D Fw Dw2 L' Bw2 Fw2 F' U2 B Uw' F U2 B R2 U2 L Lw' Rw' R Fw2 Rw R F D' R2 B' R' D' Dw U' B' Fw Lw' Dw U Bw' Uw' R' Bw' F2 Rw2 Bw2 Fw2 U2
*2. *U' Bw' Fw' Lw2 D' U Lw' Rw Bw2 Uw R' Fw Rw Fw2 Dw' Bw2 Fw' Dw2 U' Lw' D2 Fw Lw' B' Bw Fw F2 Dw2 F' Lw' Fw' Rw F2 L2 B' Dw Fw U2 Lw Dw F' Rw2 D2 Uw2 U Lw Bw' D' Uw2 F Uw2 R' Fw F D2 B' Uw' Rw' Bw' Dw
*3. *Bw Fw' L' Fw D2 U Bw2 Lw B' D' F2 Uw Rw2 Bw2 L' B2 Bw' F U L2 B2 Fw2 Lw' Dw Rw' Bw Dw' U2 Bw' Fw U Lw' Bw2 Fw D R' Fw2 L R' Fw' Lw B' R Bw' Fw R' Bw2 F L' Lw' Rw' Dw' Lw' F Dw2 U' L' Lw2 Uw2 F2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' R B' F2 D 2R 3U 2B L D B2 2F' U' 2L' B' 3U2 2F' 3R R2 3U R' 2F' L2 3R' B' 2L2 3F2 3R' 2B2 2F2 L' 2L 3U2 2B2 2U' 2F' R D2 2D2 2U L 2R2 2B F' 2U2 2L' 3F' F' L' U R' D 3U U2 B 3U 2B L2 3F2 D' 2U2 2L' 2B 2D 3U' 2F' 2L' U2 2L' B R D' R 2F' L2 2L2 3R2 2B' 2D' 3U

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2D' 3U 2B' 3D2 3R 2U' B 3F' L2 2L' 3R' 2D' 3D2 2U' B' 2B' 3F' 2F2 L2 B2 3D2 3L2 3B' 2D U' B F D2 3L' R 3U 2L D' 2D2 R2 3F L' 2D' 3D2 F 3D' L' 2L' 3R' 3U2 2U' L' 3R 2R 2D 3U2 2B2 F' D' 2F' 2R 2F2 2D2 U B2 2D 3B' 3U 2U B 3L2 3U 2B 2L2 D' 3L' U2 3B 2D' 3F' 3R2 2R2 3F2 2U' 2L' 3U' 3B2 3F2 F D2 3D2 3U' 2U2 B' F2 2L2 F' L 2R' 2B 2L2 3F 2R U2 2R2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D B L2 R D' B R2 U B R2 F' R F2 L2 B2 D2 U F'
*2. *B D2 U' R2 U' F2 U' B' U' L D2 L B' L2 F U' R' U
*3. *B' L2 B' D2 R2 B2 D R' B U' L' R' D2 F2 D U F' U'
*4. *F D' R' F R2 F L2 R' B' L' D U' L D' R2 D' L2 U'
*5. *L' U' R2 B' F D2 R' D2 R2 D' L' R' B' U B' D' B2 F'
*6. *D B2 L' U2 B L' D2 F L' D2 F2 L2 R2 U F' R' B U'
*7. *L' D2 L2 B F2 U' R2 F' R' U L D U' F2 R2 F2 R
*8. *L' R' B U2 R' U2 B2 U2 F D' U R2 F' U2 B2 F2 L' U'
*9. *L B2 D' F R' U R' U2 F L D' U B R2 F2 L R
*10. *D' R' F D' U2 R' D B2 L2 F D2 L' U B' L' D2 R D
*11. *R D B' L' F R' U' F' L' R' U' F' R' B' U' L2 R' U2
*12. *D' U R2 U B' L2 R2 D B' U B D' R' F' L' F2 U2 F'
*13. *D' F' L' F D R2 F D' L2 B2 R' U' B' R' U' L2 F'
*14. *U B' D L2 D2 F2 L B R2 B D' U F L F' L2 U F2
*15. *U' F L U' L' B' U L2 B2 D U' R' D2 B' D U R B
*16. *D2 F2 U R2 D2 B2 F2 L F' D' U2 B U B2 D' R2 D2 U
*17. *B' R D R2 D2 B' F' L2 D' B F2 L' B' R D F2 R D'
*18. *U B' L' D F U' R D' F' L' F2 L B R D' B' U2 L2 U'
*19. *D2 B' L' D' B U2 F U' B2 F2 L2 B' L' F' D2 B2 F2 R
*20. *U2 B2 F2 R D' B D2 B2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D L D2 L2 F2
*21. *D R' D' L U B' U2 B' D' F R U2 R' D2 L2 F
*22. *R' B' D2 U2 F' L D' R2 U F R2 B' R2 B2 L D2 L' R'
*23. *B2 F D' L F' U' L' F D L2 U F R2 U B F' L2 U2
*24. *D' B D R B' D2 F D U' F D' L' F U R2 B' L U
*25. *B' D2 R F' D' R U F L' F' R' F L' B L' D' R U'
*26. *F D' F2 R D2 B' F R' F' D R D' L D' U2 B2 U' R
*27. *D2 B' U R B' L' D U' B' L2 R' U' B R U' B F L'
*28. *L U2 B L' U' R F' D R2 F D2 L2 D B U L F2
*29. *F L F2 D U2 F' D B L' U2 R' B2 U B2 D' B D2 F
*30. *B' L' B F' D2 R2 D L' D2 R' D2 B' F' U' F L R' U'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *L' B2 F' R2 D2 B' U' F U2 B2 D2 B D2 R' B R' D' F' U'
*2. *U' B D' F' D2 U R' F U' R F' R' D2 R' D2 L B' D'
*3. *F' L' F D' F2 L2 U R' D2 U' L B' D' L2 D' R2 F' R
*4. *U B' F U B2 U2 L' R D2 F R2 F' D F' U R F' U'
*5. *D R' U R2 D L2 F' L2 F R' D' L2 B' R2 B2 U2 R' U

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U2 F2 L' B2 D' L' F2 L2 D2 U' L' R' U2 B F2 U2 R'
*2. *F2 L' U' R' D R' U' R' B' L' D' U2 B D' U F D
*3. *B' R' B2 U2 L' B R' B2 F D L' U' F' R' U' F2 D' U'
*4. *L' B' R2 F2 D' R' B2 R U R2 F' L2 U' L2 R2 U F U'
*5. *D2 L2 B D2 R2 D B L2 U' F2 L2 D L' B D' U2 F2 R'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F D2 R F R F' R' B F U2 F2 D B' U2 F U
*2. *F' L B2 R' U B' D F' D2 L U B' L2 F D2 L2 U F2
*3. *D U' L' B R2 B2 U' R B F L2 R2 D R F U2 F R'
*4. *B U2 L' F D2 F R U' R2 U B' L D2 F2 D' L2 F' R2
*5. *F2 D' L' F' U2 R B' L' R' U' B R B2 L' D F R U2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *D' B L2 R' F' U L' R2 F' D R2 U R F' D' R' B' U2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U' F2 R U' F2 U2 F' R U'
*3. *F R' F' R D' R2 D2 F2 D' F' D2 L B2 F2 L R2 D2 U'
*4. *B D2 U L Rw2 Uw' L Rw U B' Fw' F L F' Rw' F2 L' Rw B2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 L' Fw D' Rw Uw2 B U2 Rw' R D2 B Fw2 D2 Uw Rw' R' U2 Rw'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F' U2 R' F U2 F' R F U
*3. *L' B2 D' U' F' R' F2 U L' F D U2 L2 D F D2 L U2
*4. *L Rw2 R' F' L Fw F D2 Rw2 B2 Fw F2 D2 L' D' Uw U' Fw' R' Fw Rw R2 Fw' F2 Uw2 U Rw' D2 U Fw2 Uw2 R2 U B' F' U B' Rw2 R' Uw2
*5. *Uw2 Lw2 D2 Bw Lw2 B2 F U2 B' F' Lw2 R D' Uw U' Bw' Rw2 Bw' L Lw' Rw2 Dw U2 Fw2 D L2 D R2 U2 B Dw2 Bw2 Dw L' D2 Rw Uw R Dw' B Fw2 Dw2 Lw2 F R2 U' Lw' Dw2 L2 Rw2 D Fw Uw Lw' U2 Lw2 R Dw2 Lw2 Uw

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=2,d=-2 / dUdU u=-4,d=-2 / ddUU u=-2,d=-4 / UdUd u=3,d=-4 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=4 / UUUd
*2. *UUdd u=5,d=1 / dUdU u=2,d=3 / ddUU u=4,d=5 / UdUd u=1,d=6 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=3 / ddUd
*3. *UUdd u=-3,d=1 / dUdU u=5,d=-3 / ddUU u=3,d=4 / UdUd u=1,d=3 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=-2 / UUUd
*4. *UUdd u=4,d=3 / dUdU u=1,d=1 / ddUU u=5,d=0 / UdUd u=-3,d=4 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=-5 / UdUU
*5. *UUdd u=-1,d=4 / dUdU u=-1,d=1 / ddUU u=-5,d=4 / UdUd u=2,d=-2 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=5 / ddUU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U' L' U' B U' R' U l
*2. *L U' L U' R' B U L' l' r'
*3. *L U' R U R' B U' B' r u
*4. *B R U L B' U R l r' u'
*5. *U R' U' B' L U R U r u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(6,-1)/(6,0)/(3,0)/(0,-3)/(0,3)/(4,1)/(0,3)/(0,-3)/(-3,0)/(2,3)/(-3,0)/(-2,0)/(-1,0)/(0,-4)/(-5,6)	
*2. *(1,0)/(6,3)/(6,0)/(3,0)/(-1,5)/(0,-3)/(1,4)/(-3,0)/(0,3)/(-1,6)/(-3,0)/(-2,5)/(-2,0)/(0,1)/(2,0)/(-4,0)	
*3. *(4,0)/(2,-1)/(6,0)/(3,0)/(1,-5)/(2,-1)/(0,-3)/(-2,-5)/(5,0)/(3,3)/(-1,-2)/(-4,2)/(0,-2)	
*4. *(3,-1)/(1,-2)/(-1,-4)/(1,-2)/(5,-1)/(0,-3)/(-5,1)/(0,-3)/(-4,0)/(-3,0)/(-2,-1)/(2,-3)/(0,4)/(-1,0)	
*5. *(3,-1)/(-2,-5)/(0,6)/(0,-3)/(-4,2)/(-5,1)/(-4,-1)/(0,3)/(0,-2)/(-3,-3)/(0,-5)/(-2,4)/(-4,-2)

*Skewb*
*1. *L' R B L F L F' R L R L F' R' B' L B' R L B L' R' B' F' B' L
*2. *L' B L' R' B L B L' B' R B' L' R B' L R' F' L B' F' R L' F R L
*3. *R L' R' L' B F' B' R B R' B F' R F' L R' B F B L' F' R B R' L'
*4. *L B' R' L R B' F' R L' R' L F B L F' B' R F' B' R' B L R' B' R'
*5. *L R' F R' F L' B' F R' F' L' F' L B' R L R' F B L' F R' L' R F'


----------



## SimonWestlund (Dec 24, 2011)

2x2: 2.57, 2.00, 3.42, 3.03, 2.39 = 2.66
3x3: 8.10, 9.80, 10.80, 9.84, 9.63 = 9.76
4x4: 39.87, 40.92, 41.80, 44.77, 46.79 = 42.50
5x5: 1:26.56, 1:26.16, 1:23.24, 1:26.71, 1:13.57 = 1:25.32
6x6: 2:41.23, 2:49.37, 2:46.24, 2:39.44, 2:37.20 = 2:42.30
7x7: 4:16.77, 4:20.23, 4:27.79, 4:42.01, 4:16.84 = 4:21.62
2x2 BLD: 9.32+, 10.52, 5.12 = 5.12
3x3 BLD: 51.59, 55.09, DNF(1:10.37) = 51.59
4x4 BLD: 5:49.59, 5:36.74, DNF = 5:36.74
5x5 BLD: 13:10.21, DNF, DNS = 13:10.21
Multi BLD: 10/14 (1:00:00)
3x3 OH: 17.56, 20.57, 19.65, 23.34, 13.80 = 19.26
2-4 relay: 58.23
2-5 relay: 2:12.55
Magic: 1.18, DNF(1.11), 1.13, 1.11, 1.16 = 1.16
Clock: 8.03, 9.03, 8.51, 9.05, 10.07 = 8.86
Megaminx: 48.41, 49.59, 49.05, 47.95, 49.00 = 48.82
Pyraminx: 4.16, 6.62, 5.05, 5.36, 3.37 = 4.86
Square-1: 23.19, 19.89, 21.02, 18.25, 19.01 = 19.97


----------



## Selkie (Dec 24, 2011)

*4x4x4:* 1:16.83, 1:15.43, 1:37.75, 1:27.53 = *1:22.18*
*5x5x5:* 2:37.97, 3:01.42, 2:49.53, 3:28.76, 3:16.83 = *3:02.59*
*6x6x6:* 5:04.73, 5:57.27, 5:55.74, 5:24.21, 5:40.08 = *5:40.01*


_comment_: Sorry only a few events this week wth lots of time off from work spent with family over Christmas.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 24, 2011)

*2x2:* 3.25, 4.16, 3.08, 3.26, 3.31= *3.28*
*3x3:* 13.26, 12.26, 13.05, 15.04, 12.55= *12.95*
*4x4:* 54.10, 57.15, 1:02.04, 1:00.83, 1:02.60= *1:00.00* _Sub-1 fail..._
*5x5:*
*2+3+4:*
*2+3+4+5:*
*Pyraminx:*
*Magic:*
*Megaminx:*
*Skewb:*
*2x2 BLD:*


----------



## asiahyoo1997 (Dec 24, 2011)

2x2: 2.00, 2.76, 3.33, 2.90, 2.41=2.69
3x3: 8.83, 8.48, 10.67, 8.69, 10.14=9.22
3x3oh: (13.69), 18.27, (18.43), 15.04, 15.63 =16.31


----------



## ljackstar (Dec 24, 2011)

*2x2*: (31.82), (16.08), 29.97, 28.84, 31.25 = 30.02
*3x3*: 
*Magic*: (4.39), 3.14, 2.62, (2.47), 2.53 = 2.76
*Pyraminx*:


----------



## Mal (Dec 24, 2011)

2x2:7.67, 9.47+, 8.74, (5.85), (DNF)=8.63
3x3:18.99, 19.66, 19.97, (17.65), (25.15)=19.54
4x4:1:16.17,(1:35.91),1:23.11,(1:10.73+),1:32.55=1:23.94
3x3 OH: (50.08), (32.71), 34.65, 35.54, 46.06=38.75
2-4 relay:1:53.59+

Extremely bad OH. It's because I haven't practiced OH,( which is my main event) since Melbourne Cube Day 2011.


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 24, 2011)

2x2 3.41, 2.53, 3.47, 2.27, 3.30 = *3.08* Last solve had a huge lockup. 
3x3 12.63, 13.65, 12.09, 12.21, 12.41 = *12.42*
3x3 OH 27.65, 29.21, 30.50, 25.52, 32.72 = *29.12*
3x3 MTS 3:10.38, 3:41.33, 1:56.93, 2:05.58, 1:21.97 = *2:24.30* (First time doing this. It was lol)
4x4 56.91, 1:10.43, 1:07.41, 1:18.21, 1:05.19 = *1:07.68* Breaking in a new SS VIII
5x5 2:27.28, 2:08.34, 2:17.08, 1:55.34, 2:14.25 =* 2:13.22*
6x6 4:59.28, 4:28.55, 3:54.66, 4:42.58, 4:18.43 = *4:29.85 *
Square-1 49.02, 42.58, 28.05, 34.43, 1:01.44 = *42.01 * Well I butchered that average...
Pyraminx 6.88, 7.25, 8.15, 11.22, 7.78 = *7.73*
2-4 Relay *1:19.71* LOLWTF
2-4 Relay *3:44.22*
Megaminx: 2:33.86, 2:24.93, 2:35.84, 2:28.00, 3:02.31 = *2:32.57*
Skewb 30.06, 23.80, 40.00, 39.34, 32.93 = *34.11 *
Clock 14.93, 16.21, 18.34, 14.08, 14.88 = *15.34*
3 BLD DNF(2:11.38), DNF(3:18.78), DNF(3:47.40) =* DNF*
2 BLD 18.96+, DNF(24.88), DNF(13.63) = *18.96*
4 BLD DNF DNF DNF =* DNF* Oh well 
Multi BLD

FMC: *43 Moves * Disgusting. 


Spoiler



D' B L2 R' F' U L' R2 F' D R2 U R F' D' R' B' U2

y' x' R' F2 B L' U' L U2 F' (8)
U B2 R U' F' U F (7)
y2 R U R' U F' U2 F U F U2 F2 U' F' U' F U F' (17)
R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' U R' U R U2 (11)


----------



## tx789 (Dec 24, 2011)

3x3 25.64 (23.43) 27.04 29.40 (37.68)= 27.36
5x5
6x6
7x7
3x3 oh (47.667), (1:03.165), 1:00.344, 1:01.040, 54.428= 58.607
skewb


I'm at my grandparents for christmas and only have 6 cubes


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 24, 2011)

3BLD: 56.99, 49.03, 1:11.98 = 49.03

3x3: 8.93, 9.17, 11.40, 11.21, 12.05 = 10.59

4x4: 50.48, 59.17, 49.98, 52.42, DNF(43.57) = 54.02
Well that was stupid. Last solve was DNF by PLL parity because I didn't see it.


----------



## Mollerz (Dec 24, 2011)

2x2: 10.65, 4.94, 5.16, 5.49, 6.61


----------



## Divineskulls (Dec 24, 2011)

2011-52

2x2: 10.15, 9.46, 8.34, 6.50, 7.58 = 8.46
3x3: 20.15, 24.33, 17.36, 16.90, 22.86 = 20.12
4x4: 1:27.18, 1:27.55, 1:25.93, 1:13.96, 1:28.77 = 1:26.89
5x5: 2:19.08, 2:34.46, 2:29.16, 2:17.30, 2:41.67 = 2:27.57
6x6:
Magic: 1.02, 1.05, 1.00, 1.02, 0.97 = 1.01


----------



## mande (Dec 24, 2011)

3x3: (12.49), 15.41, (16.15), 14.75, 15.75 = 15.30
Comment: Amazing...
3x3 OH: 27.32, 30.14, (32.22), 31.74, (26.30) = 29.73
Comment: Sub 30 avg after a looong time
3x3 BLD: 2:19.10, DNF(2:27.34), DNF(2:04.23) = 2:19.10
Comment: Pretty good.
3x3 MultiBLD: 2/3 (17:49) = 1 point
Comment: Second cube off by a 3 cycle of corners...maybe I'll go for 4 or 5 cubes next time.

3x3 FMC: 33 moves


Spoiler



Solution: F D' U' L' U R' U' L U F D2 F2 L' F' U' L U' F' U2 F2 U2 F U' R U2 R2 U2 R U R' U R U2 = 33
Explanation: 
2x2x2: F D' *** R' F D2
2x2x3 with 2 pairs: F2 L' F' U' L
Leave 3 corners: U' F' U2 F2 U2 F U' R U2 R2 U2 R U R' U R U2
Insert at *** to cancel 2 moves: U' L' U R' U' L U R


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 24, 2011)

Guess I'll participate because I actually have time. Sorry for taking up so much space.

*2x2*- DNF(6.11), 8.22, 8.16, 7.76, 6.37 = 8.05
Cube Used: Type C Wittwo 2x2
Comment: An okay average. Getting better at 2x2 anyway.
*3x3*- 19.97, 15.28, 23.07, 21.82, 25.57 = 21.62
Cube Used: Lubix Fusion
Comment: Did not expect two sub-20's in a row! Personal Best average of 5.
*4x4*- 1:32.78, 1:39.43, 1:41.45, 1:42.87, 1:34.45 = 1:38.44
Cube Used: Maru 4x4
Comment: Great times. 
*5x5*- 3:17.81, 3:31.94, 3:22.68, 3:14.16, 3:22.46 = 3:20.98
Cube Used: Shengshou 5x5
Comment: An average average. They were all sub-3:30.
*6x6*- 7:40.66
Cube Used: Shengshou 6x6
Comment: First timed solves.
*7x7*-
Comment:
*3x3 One-Handed*- DNF(43.82), 59.01, 1:01.28, 59.00, 1:01.35 = 1:00.55
Cube Used: Lubix Fusion
Comment: An okay average. I accidentally stopped the timer on that DNF.
*2x2 3x3 4x4 Relay*- 2:01.22
Cubes Used: Type C Wittwo 2x2, Lubix Fusion 3x3, Maru 4x4
Comment: Basically the time it takes me to solve a 4x4 and a 3x3.
*2x2 3x3 4x4 5x5 Relay*- 6:03.78
Cubes Used: Type C Wittwo 2x2, Lubix Fusion 3x3, Maru 4x4, Shengshou 5x5
Comment: I'll take it for now.
*Magic*- 1.06, 0.94, 0.96, DNF(2.07), 1.12 = 1.05
Cube Used: Lingao Magic
Comment: Awesome single. PB I think. On my verge to Magic sub-1!
*Master Magic*- 3.24, 6.41+, 3.66, 4.06, 3.92 = 3.88
Cube Used: Lingao Master Magic
Comment: The +2 was because of 1 flap, and the timer fell on my lap, so I had to get it. (sighs) I really need a Stackmat.
*Clock*- 35.68, 38.83, 33.13, 38.73, 37.36 = 37.26
Cube Used: Cubetwist Clock
Comment: Just got my clock for Christmas. Pretty nice clock!
*Megaminx*- 6:04.05, 4:57.16, 5:42.97
Cube Used: QJ Megaminx
Comment:
*Pyraminx*- 18.31, 18.01, 13.14, 17.60, 31.91+ = 17.97
Cube Used: QJ Pyraminx
Comment: Pop at the last possible second; had to fix it and then the layer was misaligned. Overall, this average is very good for me.
*Square-1*- 1:28.13, 1:07.65, 1:01.65, 48.03, 1:08.36 = 1:05.89
Cube Used: mf8 Square-1 v2
Comment: Wow. Those scrambles were easier than usual.
*Skewb*- 16.40, 17.46, 14.91, 21.93, 31.54 = 18.60
Cube Used: Lanlan Skewb
Comment: This is my first actual average on Skewb. Pretty good times.
*3x3 Fewest Moves*- 62 Moves


Spoiler



U' L' D R D' R2 B R F2 x2 R' U R U2 R' U2 R U' R' U R L' U' L B' U2 S R' F R B' R' B R U R U' B R B' R B Lw' B R' B' D D' R D' Lw' Uw' F D' F' Uw2 L' F' L F L U


Cubes Used: Like anybody cares.
Comment: Fewest Moves is a joke for me. I knew I would end up with a lot of moves, but it doesn't hurt to participate in!
*3x3 BLD*- DNF(8:40.35[4:07.78]), 6:51.49[3:58.49], DNS = 6:51.49
Cube Used: Lubix Fusion
Comment: All I wanted was a success, then I would stop.


----------



## Kzip (Dec 24, 2011)

2x2 - 2.60, 4.85, 5.11, 4.62, 5.49 = 4.86
3x3 - 13.46, 13.28, 15.14, 12.38, 14.70 = 13.82
3x3 OH - 42.40, 48.25, 1:06.89, 34.64, 43.13 = 44.59
3x3 BLD - 2:14.34, DNF(1:29.75), 2:42.86 = 2:14.34
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay - 3:02.67 
_Comment: 2x2 and 3x3 in 19 s. rest 4x4  _
2x2 BLD - 1:27.10, 1:12.49, 51.28 = 51.28
_Comment: Heh, It was my first time ._
3x3 MBLD: 2/2 - 10:07.17 [6:18] = 10:07.17
_Comment: First success!!!  Second try _


----------



## ManasijV (Dec 25, 2011)

4x4: 56.90, 56.64, (1:03.68), (52.97), 56.50
3x3: 12.19, (10.78), (12.80), 11.93, 12.27
2x2: 3.49, 4.57, (4.82), 4.36, (3.03)
3x3 BLD:
2x2 BLD:
3x3 OH: (21.10), 21.89, (25.85), 24.19, 23.65
234:
2345:
5x5:
Multi BLD:
FMC:


----------



## Henrik (Dec 25, 2011)

Henrik

Feet: 48.44, 42.88, 56.06, (1:13.36), (37.47) = 49.13
Fail !!! More Practice!


----------



## AndersB (Dec 25, 2011)

*2x2:* 8.36, 5.16, DNF(5.93), 6.46, 5.88 = *6.90*
*3x3:* 18.87, 16.73, 16.08, 16.21, 16.25 = *16.40*
*4x4:* 1:54.15, 1:51.23, 2:20.08, 2:11.87, 2:38.72 = *2:08.70*
*5x5:* 3:10.06, 3:12.74, 3:30.77, 3:03.91, 3:38.69 = *3:17.86*
*6x6:* 5:56.60, 6:45.70, 7:18.67, 6:38.38, 8:26.42 = *6:54.25*
*7x7:* 10:03.81, 11:29.36, 9:50.42, 10:11.26, 10:57.12 = *10:24.06*
*2x2 BLD:* DNF (2:08.67), DNF (3:00.83), 1:36.87 = *1:36.87*
*3x3 BLD:* 6:52.18, 6:50.93, DNF (5:12.21) = *6:50.93*
*3x3 OH:* 37.38, 38.26, 35.98, 32.50, 32.66 = *35.34*
*Match the scramble:* DNF(2:15.95), DNF(3:16.55), DNS, DNS, DNS = *DNF*
*FMC: 41 HTM*


Spoiler



B' L' D' R L2 U L' // x-cross
F' U' F2 // 2nd F2L-pair
U2 F' U2 F U F' // 3rd F2L-pair
B U B' U' B U B' // 4th F2L-pair
F' L2 B L B' L F2 // Misaligned OLL
U' B U2 F' U F U2 F' B' U' // PLL


*234 Relay:* 2:43.76 = *2:43.76*
*2345 Relay:* 6:44.57 = *6:44.57*
*Magic:* 2.06, 2.49, 1.53, 1.53, 1.51 = *1.71*
*Megaminx:* 2:48.55, 2:29.79, 2:28.83, 3:08.23, 3:09.72 = *2:48.86*
*Skewb:* 30.61, 23.59, 20.28, 30.22, 23.92 = *25.91*


----------



## Alcuber (Dec 25, 2011)

*2x2:* (4.84), (6.49), 5.25, 5.86, 5.89 = 5.67 Not great
*3x3:* 24.91, (43.07), 26.22, (24.90), 26.85 = 25.99
*OH:* (53.43), 1:00.65, 56.18, (1:02.29), 53.54 = 56.79 PB
*Pyraminx:* (3.85), 7.79, 6.57, (9.61), 6.14 = 6.83 Good


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Dec 25, 2011)

2x2: 4.06, 5.33, 3.66, 3.51, 5.57
3x3: 13.50, 13.49, 15.24, 17.74, 15.28
3x3 OH: 31.3, 22.53, 33.51, 37.97, 29.82
Pyraminx: 16.81, 11.22, 9.48, 11.15, 17.97

Magic: 1.20, DNF, DNF, DNS, DNS

How do I time my magic solves without breaking my keyboard? My timer just broke. 
EDIT: my magic and my keyboard broke trying to time it.


----------



## Edmund (Dec 25, 2011)

2x2-5.18
(4.16+2=6.16), (4.66), 4.86, 5.56, 5.11

3x3-25.01
(DNF), (15.14), 18.39, 37.46, 19.19
popped twice (1st and 4th solves) 

also i just got a megaminx about a week ago- i can solve it but i dont know the wca scramble notation, does anyone know a good place i can learn that? or if someone could just explain it that'd be awesome!


----------



## nccube (Dec 25, 2011)

Mastermagic: 2.96, 2.61, 2.56, 3.16, 2.72 = 2.76
Clock: 9.27, 9.22, DNF(10.52), 9.69, 8.65= 9.39
2x2: 2.71, 2.30, 2.72, 1.47, 2.13 = 2.38
Magic: 1.56, 1.43, 1.41, 1.55, 1.77 = 1.51
3x3: 9.58, 9.94, 10.30, 9.80, 9.94 = 9.89
4x4: 49.56, 58.32, 53.20, 52.21, 56.64 = 54.02
5x5: 1:37.16, 1:37.71, 1:45.46, 1:37.90, 1:38.27 = 1:37.96
2-3-4: 1:14.15
2-3-4-5: 2:51.44
OH: 19.69, 19.69, 18.80, 19.03, 17.80 = 19.17
Square-1: 45.06, 1:02.77, 48.06, 44.27, 54.71 = 49.28
Pyraminx: 3.47, 7.06, 5.78, 6.59, 7.11 = 6.48


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 25, 2011)

3x3: 10.83, 10.22, 11.30, 8.16, 8.21


----------



## Schmidt (Dec 25, 2011)

Yuxuibbs said:


> How do I time my magic solves without breaking my keyboard? My timer just broke.


If you are feeling confident; a stopwatch



Edmund said:


> also i just got a megaminx about a week ago- i can solve it but i dont know the wca scramble notation, does anyone know a good place i can learn that? or if someone could just explain it that'd be awesome!



Hold U with your left hand and use your right hand to turn (R++ is as much of the cube you can turn (without moving your left hand) clockwise twice, R-- is CCW, D++/ D-- is turning everything but U
This might explain it better.


----------



## Jakube (Dec 25, 2011)

*2x2x2:* 5.75, (7.27), 5.78, 4.41, (3.90) = *5.31*
*3x3x3:* 16.31, (12.23), 15.55, (16.86), 15.92 = *15.93*
*4x4x4:* (1:11.32), 1:00.32, 1:03.63, (53.96), 1:04.02 = *1:02.65*
_Bad_
*2x2x2 Blindfolded:* DNF(35.92), 40.06, 29.76 = *29.76*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded:* 1:08.57, 1:16.26, 1:08.97 = *1:08.57*
*4x4x4 Blindfolded:* DNF(5:14.77)[2:01], 4:24.80[1:53], DNF(5:02.87)[2:21] = *4:24.80*
*5x5x5 Blindfolded:* 9:35.78[4:30], DNF(10:31.96)[4:32], DNF(12:31.28)[5:56] = *9:35.78*
_2nd: off by 2 centers, 4 corners, 4 midges and 8 wings._
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded: 14/19 in 1:00.00*
_Ran out of time, too tired I think. It would been 18/19 in 1:06.13, one off by a 3-corner cycle. 
Memo was slow: 40:29, I tried a new system, I memorized in pairs, repeated every pair and did a huge final review at the end, then quickly memoized the last 3 cubes and started._
*3x3x3 One Handed:* 25.08, 25.79, (28.01), 26.42, (21.97) = *25.76*


----------



## Edmund (Dec 25, 2011)

Thanks bro, helped immensely.

Edit: meant to quote Schmidt


----------



## MichaelErskine (Dec 26, 2011)

2x2x2: (10.33), (6.14), 9.77, 9.59, 7.34 = 8.90
Lots of lucky cases for me here!
3x3x3: (37.57), 31.98, (28.91), 29.70, 31.10 = 30.93
OK
4x4x4: 4x4x4: 1:59.08, 2:04.16, (1:52.72), 1:55.15, (2:07.67) = 1:59.46
Sub-2 is good I think.
5x5x5: (4:55.54), 4:00.69, 3:57.23, (3:36.11), 3:58.98 = 3:58.97
I think sub-4 might be OK
6x6x6: 7:26.39, (7:29.84), 6:59.52, (6:53.99), 7:17.16 = 7:14.36
7x7x7:

3x3x3 One Handed: 1:23.48, (DNF), 1:16.17, (1:00.63), 1:01.51 = 1:13.72
Bad choice of cube and OLL amnesia
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 2:52.74
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 6:40.34
Clock: (17.79), 21.40, 30.29, (30.69), 23.24 = 24.98
MegaMinx: (4:57.71), 4:21.28, (3:40.69), 4:16.68, 4:21.24 = 4:19.73
PyraMinx: (13.91), 14.29, 17.29, (41.02+), 16.04 = 15.87
Square-1: (2:22.60), (1:24.72), 2:03.02, 2:04.04, 1:48.22 = 1:58.43


----------



## cubernya (Dec 26, 2011)

*2x2:* 4.80, (5.21), 4.55, (3.68), 4.75 = 4.70 [PB]
*3x3:* 19.08, 18.94, (19.91), 19.13, (17.58) = 19.05 [PB]
*4x4:* 2:30.40, 2:40.22, (2:40.31), 2:15.91, (1:57.78) = 2:28.84 [PB]
*3x3 FM:* 32 HTM [PB]


Spoiler



F D' R' F D2 F2 L' F' L F U' R' F' R U F2 U2 F U F U' F' L' U F2 D2 R' B2 D' R D' F2

F D' R' F D2 // 2x2x2 (5/5)
F2 L' F' L // 2x2x3 (4/9)
F U' R' F' R // EO (5/14)
U F2 U2 F U F U' F' // F2L (8/22)
L' U F2 D2 R' B2 D' R D' F2 (10/32)


*Magic:* 0.97, 0.92, 0.95, (0.91), (0.98) = 0.95 [PB]

I just got a new 2x2 and 4x4 for X-mas (my old ones were broken) as well as a 3x3. Got a MMagic too, but don't want my 10ish seconds time in the results 


All PBs
For the 4x4, should the format be in minute second or just second


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 26, 2011)

*Jacob's Results*

Time to get back in the habbit 
*
2x2x2: 5.14* = 4.41, 4.82, (6.44+), 6.08, (3.94)
Comment:  stupid +2, V-cube
*3x3x3: 17.05 =* 17.33, (23.35), 17.03, 16.78, (15.10)
Comment: Should have warmed-up, Dayan Lingyun III
*4x4x4: 1:32.19 = *1:35.45[OP], 1:33.88[P], (1:24.38[P]),  (1:52.12[O]), 1:27.25
Commet: Should have used my X-cube instead of Lanlan 

*3x3x3 OH: 37.94=* (42.79), 36.92, 34.44, 42.45, (27.97)
all I'm doing this week, Kinda Busy.


----------



## Schmidt (Dec 26, 2011)

Schmidt 2011-52

2x2x2: 9.63, 7.70, (12.76), 7.73, (6.08) = *8.35*
3x3x3: 23.80, 26.55, (23.62), 24.96, (35.87) = *25.10*
4x4x4: (3:54.28[P]), (2:32.38), 2:40.96[P], 2:52.20[OP], 2:46.51[O] = * 2:46.56*
2x2x2 Blindfolded: 1:11.40, DNF, 1:19.57 = *1:11.40*
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: *4:20.37*
PyraMinx: 16.00, (15.90), 21.58, (25.72), 18.04 = *18.54*

[3x3x3 done with 5 different cubes(GuHong Stickerless, Guhong, LunHui white, ZhanChi, Rubik's Cube(Should have fetched my sons LunHui black instead))
The 3rd solve's LL was done with U']


----------



## Krag (Dec 27, 2011)

2x2x2: 4.83, 4.91, (5.90), (4.44), 4.76 *= 4.83*
3x3x3: 21.63, (16.82), 21.35, 20.82, (22.50) *= 21.27*
4x4x4: (2:03.01), 1:37.22, (1:28.30), 1:36.71, 1:41.03 *= 1:38.32*
5x5x5: 3:08.49, 3:45.81, (3:50.99), (2:50.90), 3:08.92 *= 3:21.07*
2-3-4 relay: *= 2:18.64*
2-3-4-5 relay: *= 5:16.38*
2x2x2bld: DNF(1:13.96), 1:02.40, 39.31 *= 39.31*
3x3x3bld: 3:26.81, DNF(3:37.77), DNF(3:19.69) *=3:26.81*
3x3x3OH: (1:02.09), 51.86, 50.71, 56.71, (48.20) *= 53.09*
Pyraminx: (9.27), 9.55, 13.84, 14.37, (18.34) *= 12.59*

FMC: *=42*


Spoiler



SOLUTION: F D' R' F D2 F2 L' F' U2 L U' F' U' F2 U2 F B U L U' L' B' L' U2 L U L' U L2 U L' B' L U L' U' L' B L2 U' L' U' 

F D' R' F D2 F2 L' F' (L) (2X2X3)(9/9)
(L') U2 L U' F' U' F2 U2 F (F2L)(9/18)
B U L U' L' B' L' U2 L U L' U (L )(OLL)(13/31)
(L) U L' B' L U L' U' L' B L2 U' L' U' (PLL)(14/45)
L L' between 2x2x3 and f2l cansels, and L L becomes L2 between OLL and PLL, so the total is 42 moves. I was happy with F2L in 16 moves, but I could mot find anything good for the LL.


----------



## mycube (Dec 27, 2011)

3x3x3: (13.46) (12.03) 13.25 13.38 12.63 = 13.09
comment: good average 
4x4x4: 1:07.68 1:10.11 1:09.11 (1:11.61) (1:05.68) = 1:08.97
comment: good 
5x5x5: 2:16.63 2:19.86 (2:20.30) 2:16.53 (2:14.21) = 2:17.67
comment: could be better..
6x6x6: (3:59.72) (3:55.00) 3:57.63 3:57.56 3:58.71 = 3:57.91
7x7x7: (6:23.28) 6:36.30 6:35.83 (6:56.00) 6:39.43 = 6:37.19
3x3x3 OH: (23.72) 28.90 (29.34) 28.90 28.59 = 28.80
Match the Scramble: 2:34.38 (2:28.18) (3:32.28) 2:38.72 2:41.96 = 2:38.35
comment: first time I did it..
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 1:39.13
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 3:59.38
Megaminx: 2:54.90 2:53.93 2:56.97 (2:57.13) (2:50.27) = 2:55.27
Pyraminx: 12.30 (16.08) (5.08) 15.28 7.40 = 11.66
comment: wow how constant ^^


----------



## mycube (Dec 27, 2011)

*3x3 FM:* 53 HTM


Spoiler



Cross: U´ L´ F U´ L´ R´ U[7/7]
F2L-Pair1: x2 U2 L U L´[4/11]
F2L-Pair2: R U R2 U´ R[5/16]
F2L-Pair3: U R U2 F U F´[6/22]
F2L-Pair4: U2 R U´ R´ U F´ U´ F[8/30] 
Oll: y L2 U´ L B L´ U L2 U´Rw´ U´ Rw[11/41]
Pll: y L´ U´ L y´ R2 u R´U R U´ R u´ R2[12/53]

Hope I made it right.. First time, too.


----------



## Kian (Dec 27, 2011)

2x2x2- 5.25, 4.25, 5.61, 5.63, 4.59
3x3x3 BLD- 3:52.71
MultiBLD- 0 Points 1/9 59:43.19


----------



## hcfong (Dec 27, 2011)

2x2: 13.18, 16.42, 17.31, 16.70, 19.45 = 16.81
3x3: 37.22, 43.84, 38.76, 38.66, 39.19 = 38.87


----------



## okayama (Dec 28, 2011)

Restart BLD.

*6x6x6*: 4:49.20, 4:52.86, 4:35.69, (4:07.27), (5:03.96) = 4:45.92
DP, OP, PP, OP, OP

*Clock*: (32.27), (45.78), 39.97, 34.97, 33.96 = 36.30

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: 2:18.83, 2:35.17, DNS = 2:18.83

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: 15:12.95, DNS, DNS = 15:12.95

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: 21:36.05, DNS, DNS = 21:36.05
Greeeeeeeeeeeat new PB! memo: 12:20 or so. http://twitpic.com/816394

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: DNF


Spoiler



Scramble: D' B L2 R' F' U L' R2 F' D R2 U R F' D' R' B' U2

Couldn't finish in time. 

Some of my attempts:

[1st]
2x2x2 block: F D' R' F D2
2x2x3: F' U' L' F2 U' L
Orient edges: U' F L F' L'
All but 2 twisted corners: U2 F2 U2 F U'

[2nd]
Pre-scramble: D2 R' U' F D2

2x2x2 block: D
2x2x3 block: F2 R U'
All but 4 corners: F R' U' R2 D R' U D' F
Correction: D2 R' U' F D2

Time-scheduling miss, no time left to search insertions.

After 1-hour I found the following skeleton:

[Based on 1st]
2x2x2 block: F D' R' F D2
2x2x3: F' U' L' F2 U2 L
F2L minus 1 slot: F U2 F'
More square: U' F' U F
All but 3 corners: U2 F' U' F U


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 29, 2011)

*2x2:* 2.94 4.50 4.36 (4.99) (2.73) => 3.93

*3x3:* 12.40 (14.04) 12.97 12.15 (11.32) => 12.51

*4x4:* 49.86 52.31 (47.68) (1:00.87) 55.19 => 52.45

*5x5:* 1:48.99 1:52.63 1:52.72 (1:47.45) (1:58.69) => 1:51.45

*6x6:* (3:27.05) 3:39.27 3:34.74 (3:49.80) 3:40.07 => 3:38.03

*7x7:* (6:54.77) 6:38.64 6:39.75 6:50.49 (6:28.39) => 6:42.96

*2x2 BLD:* 11.22 DNF 8.58 => 8.58

*3x3 BLD:* 3:24.54 DNF 2:51.01 => 2:51.01

*3x3 Multi BLD:* 1/2 = 0, 10:34.22

*3x3 OH:* (28.68) 30.36 31.78 (37.84) 28.84 => 30.33

*3x3 MTS:* 1:14.38 (1:16.84) (1:12.10) 1:13.88 1:13.97 => 1:14.08

*2-4 Relay:* 1:09.43

*2-5 Relay:* 3:14.92

*Magic:* (1.73) 1.28 1.22 1.57 (1.08) => 1.36

*Master Magic:* 2.64 (2.84) 2.63 (2.44) 2.58 => 2.62

*Clock:* 10.74 (13.43) 12.35 (9.25) 9.73 => 10.94

*Megaminx:* 1:44.73 1:42.97 (1:34.88) 1:39.67 (1:45.94) => 1:42.46

*Pyraminx:* 6.00 6.14 6.05 (6.68) (5.15) => 6.06
Comment: Consistent!

*Square-1:* (37.07) 29.65 24.49 (17.90) 24.70 => 26.28

*FMC:* 40


Spoiler



x z' F' R' D' L *R*
*R* U R'
y' L' U' *L*
*L* U2 L' U2 L U L'
R U R' U' R U R'
r' U2 R U R' U *r*
y2 *R* U' L U2 R' U R U2 L' R' U'


----------



## bryson azzopard (Dec 29, 2011)

2x2: 5.19, 6.90, 6.15, 5.97, 5.05 = 5.77
3x3: 24.53, 28.59, 23.50, 23.09, 23.22 = 23.75
4x4: 1:36.22, 2:02.69, 1:48.58, 1:57.22, 1:49.53 = 1:51.78
5x5: 3:22.90, 3:31.88, 3:13.71, 3:27.46, 4:58.86 = 3:27.41
6x6: 6:52.27, 6:57.03, 7:59.66, 8:19.02, DNF = 7:45.24
3x3x3 One Handed: 54.52, 47.43, 56.75, 44.34, 50.02 = 50.66
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 2:14.86
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 5:49.09
Magic: 2.00, 2.22, 2.55, 1.78, 1.91 = 2.04
Master Magic: 4.19, 4.25, 4.21, 4.47, 3.69 = 4.22
PyraMinx: 18.77, 16.44, 13.47, 12.02, 14.77 = 14.89


----------



## CuberMan (Dec 29, 2011)

*2x2x2*: (3.64), 3.01, 3.07, 3.18, (2.62)= 3.09
*2x2x2 BLD*: DNF(53.37), DNF(28.83), 16.16+= 16.16
*3x3x3*: 11.01, 11.22, (11.87), 8.99, (8.13)= 10.41
_Comment: Fail at the first 3 solves._
*3x3x3 OH*: (22.42), 21.19, 18.60, 20.95, (16.10)= 20.25
*3x3x3 BLD*: 1:50.87, DNF(1:57.28), DNF(1:53.26)= 1:50.87
*4x4x4*: 51.45, 48.96, 46.81, (52.13+), (44.05)= 49.07
*5x5x5*: 1:42.07, (1:51.57), (1:32.78), 1:46.14, 1:45.02= 1:44.41
*234 relay*: 1:14.19
*2345 relay*: 2:47.13
*pyraminx*: (8.78), 8.22, 8.13, (8.02), 8.08= 8.14 
_Comment: lol SD._
*megaminx*: (2:56.11), (2:04.24), 2:24.58, 2:22.80, 2:31.16= 2:26.18
*Clock*: 19.42, 20.55, (DNF(14.67)), 20.33, (17.35)= 20.10


----------



## yoinneroid (Dec 29, 2011)

2x2: (5.54), 5.02, 4.54, 4.15, (2.76) = 4.57
3x3: 11.54, (11.59), 11.45, 11.11, (8.99) = 11.37
4x4: 40.47, 37.95, (47.47), 44.62, (35.55) = 41.01
5x5: 1:34.54, (1:39.45), (1:27.09), 1:30.89, 1:27.30 = 1:30.91
3x3 OH: (17.38), 18.36, (20.00), 18.22, 19.13 = 18.57
3x3 BLD: 1:54.41, 2:14.02, DNF = 1:54.41
3x3 WF: (1:42.43), 1:59.24, 2:26.18, 2:14.38, (2:42.94+) = 2:13.27
234: 57.58
2345: 2:34.49
magic: 1.95, (1.68), 2.37, 1.75, (2.92) = 2.02
mmagic: 5.47, 6.24, (4.91), 5.04, (8.42) = 5.58
clock: (10.59), 11.70, 10.73, 10.67, (14.93) = 11.03
pyra: (4.60), 6.43, (14.60), 8.71, 9.05 = 8.06
sq1: 37.86, (51.22), 34.66, 34.57, (30.98) = 35.70
mega: (1:46.90), 1:51.52, (2:11.45), 2:10.95, 1:54.53 = 1:59.00
mbld: 5/6 45:35.20
2x2 bld: 1:18.28, 1:17.48, 44.80 = 44.80
5x5 bld: DNF, DNF, DNS = DNF
4x4 bld: 18:32.38, DNS, DNS = 18.32.38
fmc: 47 HTM


Spoiler



scramble: D' B L2 R' F' U L' R2 F' D R2 U R F' D' R' B' U2
solution: D L' B R' B U L U' F2 R F2 R D2 R' D' L D L' z2 y' R' F R F' R U R' f R U R' U' f' y' F R U R' U' F' U2 F2 U L R' F2 L' R U F2 (47)

2x2x2: D L' B R' B U L U' (8)
2x2x3: F2 R F2 R D2 R' (6)
F2L-1: D' L D L' (4)
F2L: z2 y' R' F R F' R U R' (7)
OLL: f R U R' U' f' y' F R U R' U' F' (12)
PLL: U2 F2 U L R' F2 L' R U F2 (10)


----------



## kawazaki (Dec 29, 2011)

*3x3x3: * (16.69), 19.13, (19.74), 18.13, 19.10 = *18.79*
*4x4x4:* 1:22.62, 1:32.33, 1:34.90, (1:17.36), (1:37.70) = *1:29.95*
*3x3x3 OH:* (25.64), (29.33), 28.43, 26.74, 27.05 = *27.41*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* *2:08.11*


----------



## jla (Dec 29, 2011)

*3x3x3 One Handed: *36.30, (49.33), 36.18, (27.56), 28.76 = *33.75* Decent.......


----------



## szatan (Dec 29, 2011)

*2x2:* 3.63 ; 3.63 ; 5.11 ; 3.77 ; 2.58 = 3.68
*3x3:* 20.84 ; 18.63 ; 14.63 ; 18.05 ; 18.16 = 18.28
*4x4:* 1:22.83 ; 1:10.31 ; 1:21.50 ; 1:20.93 ; 1:21.11 = 1:21.18
*5x5:* 2:25.18 ; 2:31.91 ; 2:12.21 ; 2:20.78 ; 2:16.71 = 2:20.89
*6x6:* 5:26.84 ; 5:43.59 ; 5:23.66 ; 5:59.86 ; 4:49.58 = 5:31.36
*7x7:* 8:50.71 ; 7:56.82 ; 7:58.91 ; 7:45.23 ; 8:53.33 = 8:15.48
*2x2 BLD:* 46.93 ; 1:34.03 ; DNF(1:15.86) = 46.93
*3x3 BLD:* 4:46.68 ; DNF(6:28.86) ; DNS = 4:46.68
*3x3 MBLD:* DNF(0/2 14:33.64) = DNF
*3x3 OH:* 36.93 ; 29.56 ; 35.31 ; 23.30 ; 32.65 = 32.51
*3x3 With feet:* 3:21.46 ; 3:38.33 ; 7:39.31 ; 3:22.90 ; 2:45.56 = 3:27.56
*3x3 Match the scramble:* 9:37.83 ; 3:30.19 ; 3:15.48 ; 1:51.00 ; 2:15.61 = 3:00.43
*3x3 Fewest Moves:* 49 htm


Spoiler



Scramble: D' B L2 R' F' U L' R2 F' D R2 U R F' D' R' B' U2
Cross: y U' L R U' D' R B L (8)
SLOT1+2: x' R U R U2 R' U D' R D (9)
SLOT3: z' U' L' U' L U2 L' U' L F' U' F (11)
SLOT4 + OLL: y' U' R U' R' U F' U2 L' U L F (11)
PLL: y' B2 U' M U2 M' U' B2 U2 (10)


*2-4 Relay:* 2:00.72 = 2:00.72
*2-5 Relay:* 4:22.90 = 4:22.90
*Magic:* 1.33 ; 1.40 ; 1.75 ; DNF ; DNF = DNF
*Master Magic:* 2.80 ; 3.96 ; 2.93 ; 2.81 ; 3.21 = 2.98
*Clock:* 33.43 ; 31.50 ; 28.43 ; 32.33 ; 41.02 = 32.42
*Megaminx:* 4:09.93 ; 4:48.28 ; 4:18.00 ; 4:54.75 ; DNS = 4:40.03
*Square-1:* 1:11.13 ; 6:36.78 ; 1:08.65 ; 1:16.33 ; 45.81 = 1:12.04


----------



## JustinJ (Dec 29, 2011)

3x3: 10.76, 11.79, 12.02, 9.88, 10.56 = 11.04


----------



## Kare (Dec 29, 2011)

3x3 (15.93), (26.27), 19.43, 16.16, 16.16 = *17.25*
4x4 (1:20.81), 1:29.80, (1:41.40), 1:25.94, 1:29.36 = *1:28.37*
5x5 (3:46.80), 3:08.30, 3:24.22, (2:37.38), 3:04.90 = *3:12.47*
3x3 bld 2:11.44 DNF DNF = *2:11.44*
Multi *4 of 7 = 1* in 39:55
FMC: *44 moves*


Spoiler



(2x2x3) D' R' L' F U' F' U' F L2 D R F2 R' z2 
(Three pairs) R2 U R' U2 R U R2 
(F2L) U R' U' R U2 
(OLL) R B' R' B U' R' y2 
(PLL) R2 D B' U B' U' B D' R2 F' U F U'


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 30, 2011)

*2x2:* 4.22, 5.06, 7.91, DNF, 5.30 = *6.09*
_Comment: Timer didn't reset on the DNF._
*3x3:* 14.15, (11.17), 18.55, 11.97, (21.31) = *14.89*
_Comment: Bad_
*4x4:* (1:06.74), (54.74), 1:00.38, 1:01.75, 59.00 = *1:00.38*
*5x5:* 2:37.66, (2:41.68), (1:56.74), 2:41.60, 2:28.91 = *2:36.06*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 relay:* = *1:30.33*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5 relay:* = *4:44.63*
_Pop on the 5x5, all cubes were slow._
*3x3 OH:* (26.52), 28.72, (40.89), 26.67, 31.71 = *29.03*
*Pyraminx:* 14.07, (15.52+), 13.66, (10.08), 11.83 = *13.19*
*Clock:* (22.78), 20.31, (16.13), 18.34, 20.48 = *19.71*
*MTS:* 1:04.18, 1:15.39, 1:08.51, (1:20.22), (1:03.12) = *1:09.36* 
*Square-1:* (3:31.41), 1:05.38, 1:12.62, (1:00.22), 1:18.29 = *1:12.10*
*Megaminx* (3:39.60), 3:24.34, 3:32.29, (3:18.62), 3:22.92 = *3:26.52*

*2x2 BLD:* DNF, 10.91, DNF = *10.91*
_Comment: [slipped], [memo mistake]_
*3x3 BLD:* DNF, 1:30.82, 40.46 = *40.46*
_Comment: [slipped]_
*5x5 BLD:* DNF, 8:51.28 =


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 30, 2011)

*FMC: 42 HTM*


Spoiler



Scramble: D' B L2 R' F' U L' R2 F' D R2 U R F' D' R' B' U2
Solution: R' F' R2 D' R' F U2 F2 U F' L' D2 L' B D2 B' L' D' L2 D L F L' F' L2 D' L' D L' F2 R B' R B' L2 B R' B' L2 B2 R' F2 (42)

2x2x3 block: R' F' R2 D' R' F U2 F2 U F' (10)
F2L-1: L' D2 L' B D2 B' (6/16)
Leaves 3 corners: L' D' L2 D L F L' F' L2 D' L' D L' (13/29)
Solve 3 corners: F2 R B' R B' L2 B R' B' L2 B2 R' F2 (13/42)

I still don't seem to be able to find good insertions.


----------



## mitzi97 (Dec 30, 2011)

magic=0.92, 0.87, 0.87, 0.89, 0.89=.88
Master magic=2.50, 2.44, 2.44, 2.48, 2.48, =2.47
2x2=6.78, 5.65, 3.88, 7.44, 6.64=6.36


----------



## Jin (Dec 30, 2011)

Magic : 1.46 1.43 1.50 1.55 1.47 =1.48

2x2 : 5.49, 4.69, (6.46), (4.00), 4.45 = 4.88

3x3 : 11.99, (13.93), 11.43, 11.13, (10.23) = 11.52

3x3 OH : 24.57, 27.08, 20.85, 27.95, 21.02 = 24.22
-.-

4x4 : 58.58, (54.03), 54.84, (1:08.95), 58.67 = 57.46

Pyraminx : 4.39, 5.02, 5.53, 9.44, 5.78 = 5.44


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 30, 2011)

*2x2BLD:* 37.66 [ 11], 26.77 [ 9], 53.79 [ 22] = *26.77*
*3x3BLD:* 1:49.42 [ 41], 1:54.59 [ 50], 1:37.29 [ 44] = *1:37.29*
*4x4BLD:* 7:03.45 [ 3:26], 5:54.90 [ 2:57], DNF [6:42.80, 3:20] = *5:54.90*
*5x5BLD:* DNF [14:40.72, 8:22], DNF [15:00.00, 7:30], 16:19.16 [ 9:33] = *16:19.16*
*6x6BLD:* DNF [35:01, 21:28] = *DNF*
*7x7BLD:* DNF [1:05:00, 33:38] = *DNF*
*Multi:* *8/12 = 4* in 1:00:00 [44:30]

done bld
*MTS: * 4:00.19, DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS =* DNF*

*2x2:* 16.69	19.28	22.19	21.31	10.15 = *19.09*
*3x3:* 41.30	40.91	39.92	39.65	46.00 = *40.71*
*4x4:* 2:33.91	2:50.13	4:03.70	2:28.89	3:21.14 = *2:55.06*
*5x5:* 5:29.77	4:16.79	5:18.85	5:26.61	4:28.79 = *5:04.75*
*6x6:* 9:22.30	10:42.10	12:12.47	11:50.50	9:43.40 = *10:45.33*
*7x7:* 22:59.90	20:08.50	23:08.80	19:44.80	20:28.00 = *21:12.13*
*2-4Rel:	3:36.71 
2-5Rel:	8:42.91 
*


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 30, 2011)

I thought I should announce here that the first weekly competition for next year will not be posted until Monday/Tuesday nightchange, January 2/3. Normally we post on the first of the year (so the days shift around), but Odder mentioned that it might not be a good idea to have the change occur Saturday night / Sunday morning, and I agreed (it would be inconvenient for me to post then, for one thing).

We will be attempting to incorporate Odder's attempts at automation into the competition beginning with the first weekly competition of 2012. I will still have a post that is almost identical to previous ones, but you will have the option of entering your data in the automation website instead of here. We will probably post the results from the website into the thread at some point (perhaps after it closes), but you should be able to see the results that have been entered into the website at any time. There will be a description of how to use the automation website in my post when it is posted on Monday night.

This will be a big experiment; we'll see how it goes. I anticipate that Odder will have a big job responding to requests and suggestions for the first few weeks, and no doubt there will be bugs to work out of the system. But hopefully this will eventually lead to the ability to run this in completely automated fashion at some point in the future. We won't rush there; we'll wait until we're sure it's ready before we go all the way to full automation.

So beginning next week, you can either choose to use the automated system, or just post here as normally. Do whatever you prefer. I'll almost certainly try to use the automated system, but I may add a post here for any events that I want to add special comments about.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 30, 2011)

Mike Hughey:

*2x2x2:* 9.99, 7.98, 8.54, 7.84, 5.98 = *8.12*
*3x3x3:* 24.32, 20.34, 21.98, 22.44, 17.74 = *21.59*
*4x4x4:* 1:42.49 [O], 1:35.37 [OP], 1:39.64 [O], 1:24.34, 1:49.34 [OP] = *1:39.17*
*5x5x5:* 2:32.96, 2:38.16, 2:47.54, 2:21.22, 2:44.24 = *2:38.45*
*6x6x6:* 5:10.67 [O], 5:12.14 [P], 5:18.90 [OP], 4:29.65 [O], 4:29.27 = *4:57.49*
*7x7x7:* 7:06.10, 7:03.12, 6:55.96, 7:08.46, 6:58.65 = *7:02.62*
*2x2x2 BLD:* 25.18, 25.10, 44.30 = *25.10*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:14.68, DNF [1:36.93, 2E], DNF [1:26.74, 2C 2E] = *1:14.68*
*4x4x4 BLD:* 8:00.12 [4:19], 8:20.98 [2:56], 7:46.33 [3:49] = *7:46.33*
Comment: Second one was going really fast, but I couldn’t remember the next to last location and had to figure it out by process of elimination, taking several minutes.  I don't know what my problem is on 4x4x4. I beat Mats consistently on all other sizes (smaller and larger), but on 4x4x4, his worst time this week was almost a minute faster than my best time. Nice job on 4x4x4, Mats!
*5x5x5 BLD:* 17:33.36 [7:18], 16:00.86 [8:49], DNF [16:14.22, 8:56, 4+] = *16:00.86*
Comment: All very slow. Looks like I mismemorized the last one.
*6x6x6 BLD:* *DNF* [29:51.65, 16:42, 2iX]
Comment: So very close.
*7x7x7 BLD:* *DNF* [59:28.96, 37:29, 3E]
Comment: Again, so close. I was interrupted for about 5 minutes in the middle of memorizing. I actually memorized and recalled it correctly, but for some reason I executed SD instead of TD. Very bad.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *3/3 = 3 points, 9:24.22* [4:47]
Comment: Big recall delay on edges for first cube cost me a bunch of time.
*3x3x3 OH:* 48.06, 41.69, 38.94, 48.02, 41.40 = *43.70*
*3x3x3 WF:* 1:35.84, 1:43.69, 1:27.43, 1:36.90, 1:39.21 = *1:37.32*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:15.32, 1:20.56, 1:07.15, 1:04.42, 1:07.07 = *1:09.85*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *32 moves*


Spoiler



F D’ R’ F D2 F2 L’ F’ R2 U’ L U R2 U’ L’ U’ L U’ F U F2 U2 F’ U’ F’ U’ L F’ L’ F U F

2x2x2: F D’ R’ F D2
2x2x3: F2 L’ F’ L
Finish F2L: L’ . U2 L U’ F U F2 U2 F’
Pseudo OLL: U’ F’ U’ L F’ L’ F U F
Insert at .: R2 U’ L U R2 U’ L’ U
L L’ cancel after 2x2x3; U U2 become U’ after insertion.

Comment: I think it shows my standards are finally starting to creep upward that I didn’t rush to post this; a year ago I would have considered this a great solve, but now it seems just so-so. It seemed like a really easy scramble – for this one, 32 seemed quite disappointing.


*2-4 relay:* *2:38.18* [OP]
Comment: Unbelievably slow – probably my worst relay in years. I have no idea why – no individual part of it seemed all that bad, but somehow it just all added up to terrible.
*2-5 relay:* *4:37.88*
Comment: I did this right after the 2-4 relay – that one was terrible, but this one was great. Again, I have no idea why – it didn’t seem particularly good when I was doing it.
*Magic:* 10.27, 9.83, 8.83, 8.88, 11.40 = *9.66*
Comment: OHITABLD, of course.
*Master Magic:* 3.96, 5.41, 4.96, 3.34, 7.08 = *4.78*
*Clock:* 2:15.90 [0:25], 16.83, 15.83, 15.41, 16.06 = *16.24*
*MegaMinx:* DNF [26:47.08, 12:42, 3E], 3:02.47, 2:31.59, 2:34.16, 2:49.18 = *2:48.60*
Comment: BLD solve had the three edges permuted, but oriented correctly. A pretty fast attempt.
*Pyraminx:* DNF [1:44.22, 1 center/corner], 11.69, 15.84, 17.69, 13.55 = *15.69*
*Square-1:* DNF [4:23.55, 2:20, 4C +2], 38.69 [P], 34.72 [P], 37.46 [P], 29.77 [P] = *36.96*
Comment: On the BLD solve I messed up a U turn right before the last algorithm, and so wound up solving the wrong 3 corners.
*Skewb:* DNF [3:38.58, 2:20], 31.47, 9.09, 18.19, 23.90 = *24.52*
Comment: BLD solve off by 6 corners twisted – I must have twisted the wrong direction.


----------



## cubernya (Dec 30, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> So beginning next week, you can either choose to use the automated system, or just post here as normally. Do whatever you prefer. I'll almost certainly try to use the automated system, but I may add a post here for any events that I want to add special comments about.


 
Can we do both...just to make sure that it gets through?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 30, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Can we do both...just to make sure that it gets through?


 
Perhaps we should allow that, at least for the first few weeks. My biggest problem with that approach is that it's likely to create more work generating the results, but for the first few weeks, you'd think we'd be able to handle it. So let's allow it for now; if it becomes too much of a problem, we'll set up new rules for week two.

Arbitrarily, I'm going to say that if your results disagree between the automated system and the posting here, we'll give priority to the posting here, for week one at least. I would rather have given priority to the automated system, but since it's the first week and there are likely to be bugs in the system, we'll give priority to postings here since they're probably safer.


----------



## cubernya (Dec 30, 2011)

Also, just tallied up the number of scrambles for each event. If you use this link, it will provide you with enough scrambles for all the events other than skewb. I'm sure you noticed the 58 3x3 scrambles, because there's 2H (5), OH (5), BLD (5), MBLD (30), FT (5), FM (1), MTS (5), as well as the relays (2). It should make generating the scrambles easier, but I don't know how you currently go about doing it.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 30, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Also, just tallied up the number of scrambles for each event. If you use this link, it will provide you with enough scrambles for all the events other than skewb. I'm sure you noticed the 58 3x3 scrambles, because there's 2H (5), OH (5), BLD (5), MBLD (30), FT (5), FM (1), MTS (5), as well as the relays (2). It should make generating the scrambles easier, but I don't know how you currently go about doing it.


 
Odder already has dealt with this, and the scrambles have already been generated for week 1. There's a lot of work going on behind the scenes to make this happen, and everything is already just about set up for week 1 now. But thanks for trying to help! (Oh, and we only need 56 scrambles for 3x3x3: BLD only has 3 scrambles, not 5.)


----------



## cubernya (Dec 30, 2011)

Of course, if you need any help from me, I will without a doubt help out. Just shoot me a message if you think you might need extra help.


----------



## Shortey (Dec 30, 2011)

3x3: 8.68, 9.24, 10.51, 9.84, 9.22 = 9.43

thought i'd join the last one of the year


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Dec 30, 2011)

2x2x2: 4.48 - (3.27) - 5.10 - 4.84 - (5.74) = 4.81
3x3x3: 16.84 - 17.10 - (16.15) - 16.71 - (17.62) = 16.88
4x4x4: 1:04.00 - 1:04.54 - 1:03.75 - (56.05) - (1:05.48) = 1:04.10
5x5x5: 1:44.05 - 1:47.25 - (1:48.34) - (1:36.90) - 1:44.84 = 1:45.38
6x6x6: 2:58.92 - (3:00.55) - 2:59.63 - (2:48.93) - 2:58.98 = 2:59.18
7x7x7: 5:31.72 - 5:25.29 - 5:28.29 - (5:34.23) - (5:16.34) = 5:28.43
3x3x3OH: 27.31 - (29.82) - 22.43 - 29.77 - (20.06) = 26.50
2BLD: 55.40 - 45.60 - DNF = 45.60
3BLD: DNF - DNF - DNF = DNF
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4: 1:35.83
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5: 3:30.59
Magic: 1.94 - 1.95 - (1.64) - (2.12) - 1.91 = 1.93
Master Magic: 3.27 - 3/32 - (3.13) - 3.37 - (3.39) = 3.32
Megaminx: 1:28.76 - 1:29.83 - 1:29.93 - (1:24.48) - (1:30.11) = 1:29.51
Pyraminx: 11.40 - 8.78 - (11.62) - 9.75 - (8.56) = 9.98
Square-1: 1:03.45 - (1:01.34) - (DNF) - 1:35.19 - 1:02.39 = 1:13.68
Clock: 17.86 - 16.50 - 16.61 - (20.60) - (15.78) = 16.99 
Skewb: (8.99) - 10.40 - 8.99 - 10.30 - (11.03) = 9.90


----------



## Carrot (Dec 30, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Also, just tallied up the number of scrambles for each event. If you use this link, it will provide you with enough scrambles for all the events other than skewb. I'm sure you noticed the 58 3x3 scrambles, because there's 2H (5), OH (5), BLD (5), MBLD (30), FT (5), FM (1), MTS (5), as well as the relays (2). It should make generating the scrambles easier, but I don't know how you currently go about doing it.



I know Mike Hughey already answered this. But you seem kind of interested, so I'll just tell you that I made a scramble generator based on that, that automatically sends Mike Hughey the scrambles needed for him to post the scrambles here in an email, while distributing all the scrambles in goups and this is then put directly into the db after some security checks. The scrambles sent to Mike Hughey are sent in a format that will allow him to distribute scrambles in like a minute or so. The only downside is that generating this many scrambles requires a good computer with a good browser, so I'm not sure if I'll let anyone be the "scramble trigger" yet as it might cause their browser to crash. 

I'll let you know if I hit the bottom of a deep bucket and can't escape again


----------



## cubernya (Dec 30, 2011)

Square-1 is the only one I have a problem generating. Other than that, there's no problem. I'll also mess around with your scramble generator after I get home tonight, that way it provides it the way it would work best.


----------



## guusrs (Dec 31, 2011)

FMC: 27


Spoiler



scramble: D' B L2 R' F' U L' R2 F' D R2 U R F' D' R' B' U2
solve: F2 R U' R' U F2 U F2 U' D F' D' F L2 D' L2 D U F' U2 F U' D' R' F U D2 (27)
on inverse scramble:
2x2x2: D2 U' F' R D (5)
2x2x3: U F' U2 F U' (10)
F2L: D' L2 D L2 F' D F D' (18)
LL: U F2 U' F2 U' R U R' F2 (27)


----------



## emolover (Dec 31, 2011)

*2X2*: 3.37
2.38, 3.09, 11.06, 2.49, 4.54
Misalignment on the 3rd solve so I had to force the pieces to finish the solve.
*3X3*: 13.36
13.13, 12.43, 13.90, 15.07, 13.05
*4x4*: 1:02.59
DNF, 54.31, 1:02.37, 1:09.45, 55.95
*5x5*: 1:42.95
1:36.02, 1:59.72, 1:54.25, 1:38.58, 1:34.56
Holy ****! Double PB!
*2BLD*: 9.63
DNF(11.42)[7.56], 9.63[6.29], DNF(16.07)[5.10]
*OH*: 30.43
27.33, 34.03, 31.42, 32.55, 26.94
*2-4*: 1:27.98
*2-5*: 3:22.28

I will finish the rest tomorrow.


----------



## Baian Liu (Dec 31, 2011)

*2x2x2:* (7.80), 6.15, 6.89, (2.67), 3.67 = 5.57
*3x3x3:* 21.30, 18.58, 20.60, (17.74), (50.08) = 20.16
*2BLD:* DNF, 51.52+, 17.58+ = 17.58
*Clock:* 15.25, 17.96, (13.79), (22.33), 14.02 = 15.75
*Pyraminx:* 6.45, 8.72, (8.98), 8.74, (5.75) = 7.97


----------



## Hays (Dec 31, 2011)

2x2: 3.93, 3.73, 3.51, (3.04) (5.83) = 3.73
3x3:10.16, 9.34, 10.04, (8.91) (13.58) = 9.85 
4x4: 39.16, (1:00.21) 43.79, (36.96) 41.65 = 41.54
6x6: 2:00.87, 1:50.91, (2:01.45) 1:56.70, (1:47.32) = 1:56.16
2x2 - 4x4: 1:02.30


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Dec 31, 2011)

*2x2:* 4.03, (3.83), 4.30, 4.06, (13.25) = 4.13
*3x3:* (11.68), 12.68, 13.00, 12.58, (13.09) = 12.75
*4x4:* (1:19.53), (1:10.30), 1:16.88, 1:12.27, 1:10.90 = 1:13.35
*5x5:* (2:11.66), (2:02.78), 2:08.25, 2:03.41, 2:07.63 = 2:06.43
*6x6:* 4:19.15, (3:51.13), (DNF), 4:22.84, 3:58.66 = 4:13.55
*7x7:* (6:50.65), 6:23.69, 6:20.72, 6:18.97, (5:39.58) = 6:21.13

*2x2 BLD:* 37.40, DNF, 45.88 = 37.40
*3x3 BLD:* DNF, 2:48.15, 2:14.09 = 2:14.09
*4x4 BLD:*
*5x5 BLD:*
*Multi BLD:*

*3x3 OH:* (24.33), 32.68, (33.88), 24.72, 25.11 = 27.50
*3x3 MTS:* 1:13.19, (2:45.15), 1:23.61, 1:13.15, (1:10.65) = 1:16.65
*3x3 FM:* DNF
*2x2-4x4:* 1:34.59
*2x2-5x5:* 3:48.71

*Clock:* 10.02, 10.63, (11.55), (8.96), 10.06 = 10.24
*Megaminx:* (2:18.43), 2:40.44, (2:47.33), 2:23.88, 2:42.56 = 2:35.63
*Pyraminx:* (9.28), 8.52, (6.36), 7.52, 8.05 = 8.03

Fewest moves:
gave up after 40 minutes in which the best thing I found was a double-NISSed 11-move 2x2x3 that I couldn't recreate.


----------



## Attila (Dec 31, 2011)

FMC: DNF


Spoiler



After 1 hour limit:
premove: L2
FU2DF2U’
R2FR’UD’B’
D’BUD’R’
D’FLR’D2RL’F
UL2D


----------



## AnsonL (Dec 31, 2011)

3x3 OH: 12.20, 13.49, 17.51, 12.26, 11.71 = 12.65 
3x3: 7.73, 9.52, 9.82, 9.78, 13.12 = 9.71


----------



## gass (Dec 31, 2011)

*2x2 :* (4.76), (3.29), 4.25, 3.65, 4.65 = 4.18
*3x3 :* 15.14, 13.04, (15.50), 14.23, (12.58) = 14.14
*4x4 :* (1:14.26), (52.69), 1:02.22, 53.74, 57.54 = 57.83 good
*5x5 :* (1:46.62), 1:40.37, (1:37.44), 1:40.83, 1:38.49 = 1:39.90 normal
*6x6 :* (3:15.44), (3:41.98), 3:21.02, 3:24.68, 3:19.50 = 3:21.73
*2x2 BLD :* DNF(26.79), 35.12, 20.52 = 20.52
*3x3 OH :* 31.57, (19.72), (38.28), 33.40, 33.87 = 32.95
pb single (pll skip with good f2ls) and pb avg5 
*3x3 MTS :* 1:50.93, (1:17.40), (DNF), 1:44.81, 1:43.95 = 1:46.56
*2-3-4 :* 1:20.58
*2-3-4-5 :* 3:09.08 
should have been sub3..
*Magic :* (1.87), (1.30), 1.49, 1.32, 1.42 = 1.41
*Master Magic :* (3.66), 3.20, 3.25, (3.18), 3.52 = 3.32
*pyra :* 3.44, 5.00, 3.05, (5.47), (3.00) = 3.83
i failed on the 4th solve... so could be better !


----------



## ThomasJE (Dec 31, 2011)

42.25, 45.48, 43.59, 51.89, 37.32

Ao5: 43.77
Best Mo3: 43.77 (underlined, and yes, the Ao5 and Mo3 are the same)

Slow.


----------



## nekosensei (Jan 1, 2012)

2x2x2 : 10.21, 15.69, 12.66, 18.16, 16.42
3x3x3 : 20.87, 20.91, 22.77, 22.90, 20.90
4x4x4 : 2:22.47, 4:36.16, 2:52.39, 2:46.61, 2:10.87
using Megahouse Cube
2x2x2 Blindfolded : DNF, 1:07.36, 1:02.83
1st time 46.29
3x3x3 Blindfolded : DNF, 4:29.43, 4:35.47
3x3x3 One Handed : 44.30, 38.24, 53.04, 1:00.96, 43.70


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 2, 2012)

Preliminary result for the last contest of 2011: congratulations Simon, Evan and yoinneroid

*2x2x2*(41)

 2.38 nccube
 2.66 SimonWestlund
 2.69 asiahyoo1997
 3.08 AustinReed
 3.09 CuberMan
 3.27 cuberkid10
 3.37 emolover
 3.68 szatan
 3.72 Hays
 3.93 Evan Liu
 4.13 Tim Reynolds
 4.14 ManasijV
 4.18 gass
 4.35 Yuxuibbs
 4.57 yoinneroid
 4.70 theZcuber
 4.81 MaeLSTRoM
 4.83 Krag
 4.86 Kzip
 4.88 Jin
 5.10 Jaysammey777
 5.15 Kian
 5.18 Edmund
 5.31 Jakube
 5.57 Baian Liu
 5.67 Alcuber
 5.75 Yttrium
 5.77 bryson azzopard
 6.09 Zane_C
 6.36 mitzi97
 6.90 AndersB
 8.05 brandbest1
 8.12 Mike Hughey
 8.35 Schmidt
 8.46 Divineskulls
 8.63 Mal
 8.90 MichaelErskine
 14.92 nekosensei
 16.81 hcfong
 19.09 MatsBergsten
 30.02 ljackstar
*3x3x3 *(48)

 9.22 asiahyoo1997
 9.43 Shortey
 9.71 AnsonL
 9.75 Yes, We Can!
 9.76 SimonWestlund
 9.85 Hays
 9.89 nccube
 10.41 CuberMan
 10.59 amostay2004
 11.04 JustinJ
 11.37 yoinneroid
 11.52 Jin
 12.13 ManasijV
 12.42 AustinReed
 12.51 Evan Liu
 12.75 Tim Reynolds
 12.95 cuberkid10
 13.09 mycube
 13.36 emolover
 13.81 Kzip
 14.14 gass
 14.67 Yuxuibbs
 14.89 Zane_C
 15.30 mande
 15.93 Jakube
 16.40 AndersB
 16.88 MaeLSTRoM
 17.05 Jaysammey777
 17.25 Kare
 18.28 szatan
 18.79 kawazaki
 19.05 theZcuber
 19.54 Mal
 20.12 Divineskulls
 20.16 Baian Liu
 21.27 Krag
 21.53 nekosensei
 21.59 Mike Hughey
 21.62 brandbest1
 23.75 bryson azzopard
 25.01 Edmund
 25.10 Schmidt
 25.99 Alcuber
 27.36 tx789
 30.93 MichaelErskine
 38.87 hcfong
 40.71 MatsBergsten
 43.77 ThomasJE
*4x4x4*(35)

 41.01 yoinneroid
 41.53 Hays
 42.50 SimonWestlund
 49.07 CuberMan
 52.45 Evan Liu
 54.02 nccube
 54.02 amostay2004
 56.68 ManasijV
 57.36 Jin
 57.83 gass
 1:00.01 cuberkid10
 1:00.38 Zane_C
 1:02.59 emolover
 1:02.66 Jakube
 1:04.10 MaeLSTRoM
 1:07.68 AustinReed
 1:08.97 mycube
 1:13.35 Tim Reynolds
 1:21.18 szatan
 1:22.18 Selkie
 1:23.94 Mal
 1:26.89 Divineskulls
 1:28.37 Kare
 1:29.95 kawazaki
 1:32.19 Jaysammey777
 1:38.32 Krag
 1:38.44 brandbest1
 1:39.17 Mike Hughey
 1:51.78 bryson azzopard
 1:59.46 MichaelErskine
 2:08.70 AndersB
 2:28.84 theZcuber
 2:40.49 nekosensei
 2:46.56 Schmidt
 2:55.06 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(23)

 1:25.32 SimonWestlund
 1:30.91 yoinneroid
 1:37.96 nccube
 1:39.90 gass
 1:42.95 emolover
 1:44.41 CuberMan
 1:45.38 MaeLSTRoM
 1:51.45 Evan Liu
 2:06.43 Tim Reynolds
 2:13.22 AustinReed
 2:17.67 mycube
 2:20.89 szatan
 2:27.57 Divineskulls
 2:36.06 Zane_C
 2:38.45 Mike Hughey
 3:02.59 Selkie
 3:12.47 Kare
 3:17.86 AndersB
 3:20.98 brandbest1
 3:21.07 Krag
 3:27.41 bryson azzopard
 3:58.97 MichaelErskine
 5:04.75 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(17)

 1:56.16 Hays
 2:42.30 SimonWestlund
 2:59.18 MaeLSTRoM
 3:21.73 gass
 3:38.03 Evan Liu
 3:57.97 mycube
 4:13.55 Tim Reynolds
 4:29.85 AustinReed
 4:45.92 okayama
 4:57.49 Mike Hughey
 5:31.36 szatan
 5:40.01 Selkie
 6:54.25 AndersB
 7:14.36 MichaelErskine
 7:45.24 bryson azzopard
10:45.33 MatsBergsten
 DNF brandbest1
*7x7x7*(9)

 4:21.62 SimonWestlund
 5:28.43 MaeLSTRoM
 6:21.13 Tim Reynolds
 6:37.19 mycube
 6:42.96 Evan Liu
 7:02.62 Mike Hughey
 8:15.48 szatan
10:24.06 AndersB
21:12.14 MatsBergsten
*3x3 one handed*(34)

 12.65 AnsonL
 16.31 asiahyoo1997
 18.57 yoinneroid
 19.17 nccube
 19.26 SimonWestlund
 20.25 CuberMan
 23.24 ManasijV
 24.22 Jin
 25.76 Jakube
 26.50 MaeLSTRoM
 27.41 kawazaki
 27.50 Tim Reynolds
 28.80 mycube
 29.03 Zane_C
 29.12 AustinReed
 29.73 mande
 30.33 Evan Liu
 30.43 emolover
 31.45 Yuxuibbs
 32.51 szatan
 32.95 gass
 33.75 jla
 35.34 AndersB
 37.94 Jaysammey777
 38.75 Mal
 43.70 Mike Hughey
 44.59 Kzip
 47.01 nekosensei
 50.66 bryson azzopard
 53.09 Krag
 56.79 Alcuber
 58.60 tx789
 1:00.55 brandbest1
 1:13.72 MichaelErskine
*3x3 with feet*(4)

 49.13 Henrik
 1:37.32 Mike Hughey
 2:13.27 yoinneroid
 3:27.56 szatan
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(20)

 5.12 SimonWestlund
 8.58 Evan Liu
 9.63 emolover
 10.91 Zane_C
 16.16 CuberMan
 17.58 Baian Liu
 18.96 AustinReed
 20.52 gass
 25.10 Mike Hughey
 26.77 MatsBergsten
 29.76 Jakube
 37.40 Tim Reynolds
 39.31 Krag
 44.80 yoinneroid
 45.60 MaeLSTRoM
 46.93 szatan
 51.28 Kzip
 1:02.83 nekosensei
 1:11.40 Schmidt
 1:36.87 AndersB
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(22)

 40.46 Zane_C
 49.03 amostay2004
 51.59 SimonWestlund
 1:08.57 Jakube
 1:14.68 Mike Hughey
 1:37.29 MatsBergsten
 1:50.87 CuberMan
 1:54.41 yoinneroid
 2:11.44 Kare
 2:14.09 Tim Reynolds
 2:14.34 Kzip
 2:18.83 okayama
 2:19.10 mande
 2:51.01 Evan Liu
 3:26.81 Krag
 3:52.71 Kian
 4:29.43 nekosensei
 4:46.68 szatan
 6:50.93 AndersB
 6:51.49 brandbest1
 DNF MaeLSTRoM
 DNF AustinReed
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(7)

 4:24.80 Jakube
 5:36.74 SimonWestlund
 5:54.90 MatsBergsten
 7:46.33 Mike Hughey
15:12.95 okayama
18:32.38 yoinneroid
 DNF AustinReed
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(7)

 8:51.28 Zane_C
 9:35.78 Jakube
13:10.21 SimonWestlund
16:00.86 Mike Hughey
16:19.16 MatsBergsten
21:36.05 okayama
 DNF yoinneroid
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(2)

 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(10)

14/19 ( 1:00)  Jakube
10/14 (60:00)  SimonWestlund
5/6 (45:35)  yoinneroid
8/12 (60:00)  MatsBergsten
3/3 ( 9:24)  Mike Hughey
2/3 (17:49)  mande
4/7 (39:55)  Kare
1/2 (10:34)  Evan Liu
0/2 (14:33)  szatan
1/9 (59:43)  Kian
*3x3 Match the scramble*(10)

 1:09.36 Zane_C
 1:09.85 Mike Hughey
 1:14.08 Evan Liu
 1:16.65 Tim Reynolds
 1:46.56 gass
 2:24.30 AustinReed
 2:38.35 mycube
 3:00.43 szatan
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF AndersB
*2-3-4 Relay*(23)

 57.58 yoinneroid
 58.23 SimonWestlund
 1:09.43 Evan Liu
 1:14.15 nccube
 1:14.19 CuberMan
 1:19.71 AustinReed
 1:20.58 gass
 1:27.98 emolover
 1:30.33 Zane_C
 1:34.59 Tim Reynolds
 1:35.83 MaeLSTRoM
 1:39.13 mycube
 2:00.72 szatan
 2:01.22 brandbest1
 2:08.11 kawazaki
 2:14.86 bryson azzopard
 2:18.64 Krag
 2:38.18 Mike Hughey
 2:43.76 AndersB
 2:52.74 MichaelErskine
 3:02.67 Kzip
 3:36.71 MatsBergsten
 4:20.37 Schmidt
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(20)

 2:12.55 SimonWestlund
 2:34.49 yoinneroid
 2:47.13 CuberMan
 2:51.44 nccube
 3:09.08 gass
 3:14.92 Evan Liu
 3:22.28 emolover
 3:30.59 MaeLSTRoM
 3:44.22 AustinReed
 3:48.71 Tim Reynolds
 3:59.38 mycube
 4:22.90 szatan
 4:37.88 Mike Hughey
 4:44.63 Zane_C
 5:16.38 Krag
 5:49.09 bryson azzopard
 6:03.78 brandbest1
 6:40.34 MichaelErskine
 6:44.57 AndersB
 8:42.91 MatsBergsten
*Magic*(17)

 0.88 mitzi97
 0.95 theZcuber
 1.01 Divineskulls
 1.05 brandbest1
 1.14 SimonWestlund
 1.36 Evan Liu
 1.41 gass
 1.48 Jin
 1.51 nccube
 1.71 AndersB
 1.93 MaeLSTRoM
 2.02 yoinneroid
 2.04 bryson azzopard
 2.76 ljackstar
 9.66 Mike Hughey
 DNF szatan
 DNF Yuxuibbs
*Master Magic*(10)

 2.47 mitzi97
 2.62 Evan Liu
 2.76 nccube
 2.98 szatan
 3.32 MaeLSTRoM
 3.32 gass
 3.88 brandbest1
 4.22 bryson azzopard
 4.78 Mike Hughey
 5.58 yoinneroid
*Skewb*(5)

 9.90 MaeLSTRoM
 18.60 brandbest1
 24.52 Mike Hughey
 25.91 AndersB
 34.11 AustinReed
*Clock*(15)

 8.86 SimonWestlund
 9.39 nccube
 10.24 Tim Reynolds
 10.94 Evan Liu
 11.03 yoinneroid
 15.34 AustinReed
 15.74 Baian Liu
 16.24 Mike Hughey
 16.99 MaeLSTRoM
 19.41 CuberMan
 19.71 Zane_C
 24.98 MichaelErskine
 32.42 szatan
 36.30 okayama
 37.26 brandbest1
*Pyraminx*(21)

 3.83 gass
 4.86 SimonWestlund
 5.44 Jin
 6.06 Evan Liu
 6.48 nccube
 6.83 Alcuber
 7.73 AustinReed
 7.97 Baian Liu
 8.03 Tim Reynolds
 8.06 yoinneroid
 8.14 CuberMan
 9.98 MaeLSTRoM
 11.66 mycube
 12.59 Krag
 13.06 Yuxuibbs
 13.19 Zane_C
 14.89 bryson azzopard
 15.69 Mike Hughey
 15.87 MichaelErskine
 17.97 brandbest1
 18.54 Schmidt
*Megaminx*(15)

 48.82 SimonWestlund
 1:29.51 MaeLSTRoM
 1:42.46 Evan Liu
 1:59.00 yoinneroid
 2:26.18 CuberMan
 2:32.57 AustinReed
 2:35.63 Tim Reynolds
 2:48.60 Mike Hughey
 2:48.86 AndersB
 2:55.27 mycube
 3:26.52 Zane_C
 4:19.73 MichaelErskine
 4:40.34 szatan
 DNF Jakube
 DNF brandbest1
*Square-1*(11)

 19.97 SimonWestlund
 26.28 Evan Liu
 35.70 yoinneroid
 36.96 Mike Hughey
 42.01 AustinReed
 49.28 nccube
 1:05.89 brandbest1
 1:12.04 szatan
 1:12.10 Zane_C
 1:13.68 MaeLSTRoM
 1:58.43 MichaelErskine
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(17)

27 guusrs
32 Mike Hughey
32 theZcuber
33 mande
40 Evan Liu
41 AndersB
42 RCTACameron
42 Krag
43 AustinReed
44 Kare
47 yoinneroid
49 szatan
53 mycube
62 brandbest1
DNF  Attila
DNF  Tim Reynolds
DNF  okayama

*Contest results*

475 SimonWestlund
390 Evan Liu
370 yoinneroid
311 AustinReed
308 Mike Hughey
296 Tim Reynolds
293 CuberMan
289 nccube
276 MaeLSTRoM
261 gass
248 szatan
247 Zane_C
225 Jakube
203 mycube
198 emolover
170 AndersB
169 MatsBergsten
158 Jin
148 brandbest1
147 Krag
142 Hays
135 ManasijV
129 asiahyoo1997
110 Kare
104 mande
103 amostay2004
102 cuberkid10
101 bryson azzopard
99 theZcuber
98 Kzip
91 Yuxuibbs
87 AnsonL
82 MichaelErskine
81 Baian Liu
77 Divineskulls
77 Jaysammey777
76 kawazaki
69 okayama
60 Mal
56 Kian
56 nekosensei
53 Alcuber
50 Shortey
48 Yes, We Can!
45 Selkie
43 mitzi97
42 JustinJ
37 Schmidt
32 Edmund
27 guusrs
21 RCTACameron
17 Yttrium
17 jla
15 tx789
13 Attila
11 hcfong
8 ljackstar
8 Henrik
4 ThomasJE


----------



## mitzi97 (Jan 2, 2012)

Yes!!!! Still best at any Magic and Master Magic.... So Skilled!!!!


----------



## brandbest1 (Jan 2, 2012)

mitzi97 said:


> Yes!!!! Still best at any Magic and Master Magic.... So Skilled!!!!


 
Lol, for us, magic and master magic are events which we are good at.


----------



## mycube (Jan 3, 2012)

Last competition 2011 and over 200 points. YEAH!


----------



## cubernya (Jan 3, 2012)

mitzi97 said:


> Yes!!!! Still best at any Magic and Master Magic.... So Skilled!!!!


 
Dang, thought for sure I would win magic


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 4, 2012)

Damn... Bottom at 3x3x3 and total results. Will hopefully get a 2x2x2 and a Pyraminx, so I won't be bottom.

And could someone tell me how the total scores are worked out?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 6, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> And could someone tell me how the total scores are worked out?


 
In short: in each event you get 1 point + 1 point for every other competitor you beat.
Then you get "participation" points for each event depending on how "hard" (and time consuming)
it is, varies from 1 point for Magic to 13 points for 7x7 BLD if I remember correctly.


----------

